# Pelotazo, 6% a un año



## Halfredico (14 May 2009)

Resulta que mañana me cumple un deposito al 5% que tenia en Cajasol, hace unos dias estuve en la caja y despues de regatear me ofrecio un 3,6% a 6 meses, asi que lo iba a dejar. Hoy voy a hacer los tramites para hacer ese deposito y resulta que como los tipos han bajado me los deja en 3,2 asi que me ha entrao un mosqueo de la ostia y le he dicho que me prepare el dinero para el lunes, que me lo llevo.

Llego a mi casa, le cuento el tema a mi padre y me dice "Espera que voy a ir a mi banco, a ver que ofrecen", y va el tio y me trae una oferta de un 6% a un año. Como me ha hablado de no se que de "bienvenida", pense que no se habia enterado bien y era un 6% el primer mes y el resto a X, asi que me he plantado en el banco. Me ha dicho la directora que es un 6% a un año y liquidacion como quiera, trimestral, semestral o anual, y no lleva nada asociado. Le he dicho que me parece extraño eso ahora que el dinero esta tan barato, y me ha comentado que como su oficina es una oficina asociada (tipo franquicia) y el director de zona le ha hecho una jugarreta y va a pasarle toda su cartera a otro cliente, ella se va a otra sucursal del mismo banco y esta haciendo esas ofertas para mantener una cartera que tanto tiempo le ha costado hacer, y que no se aproveche otro de ello.


----------



## ghkghk (14 May 2009)

¿Y qué banco es ese? Confianza, lo que se dice confianza, no me da alguien que paga tantísimo en estas fechas.


----------



## Halfredico (14 May 2009)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Y qué banco es ese? Confianza, lo que se dice confianza, no me da alguien que paga tantísimo en estas fechas.



Y si te digo que es el Santander?


----------



## otelo (14 May 2009)

Creo que Madoff pillaba incautos asi


----------



## Halfredico (14 May 2009)

otelo dijo:


> Creo que Madoff pillaba incautos asi



Creo que esta muy bien explicado por que EXCEPCIONALMENTE esta llegando a esa oferta esa oficina en concreto, se va a otra parte y quiere mantener su cartera de clientes.


----------



## Calculín (14 May 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> Creo que esta muy bien explicado por que EXCEPCIONALMENTE esta llegando a esa oferta esa oficina en concreto, se va a otra parte y quiere mantener su cartera de clientes.



¿A las Caimán?


----------



## otelo (14 May 2009)

A ver Halfredico, que nadie da duros a peseta....
Para mantener una cartera de clientas regalándoles dinero, mejor no mantenerla, no?
Y en el mercado pueden conseguir liquidez mucho mas barata que a ese 6%, sobre todo siendo el Santander.....es que no me salen los números, nada más


----------



## HaCHa (14 May 2009)

Peleando como un jabato contra ING, OpenBank y SCH no he conseguido el 3,6% que ofrece iBanesto.
De modo que lo veo raro, eso que dices. Un 6% ahora es una burrada que sólo la paga una caja moribunda.


----------



## Halfredico (14 May 2009)

prometo fotos del contrato.


----------



## HOOOR (14 May 2009)

Hombre Halfreico tanto tiempo sin decir ni muuu, jeje


----------



## Elputodirector (14 May 2009)

Halfredico, siento dar por culo pero..... la explicacion que tu te crees, desde dentro, no se la cree ni la señora de la limpieza.

Solo eso. Habra otra explicacion, pero no esa.


----------



## Halfredico (14 May 2009)

HOOOR dijo:


> Hombre Halfreico tanto tiempo sin decir ni muuu, jeje




Me banearon un tiempo y todavia no se por que.


----------



## Halfredico (14 May 2009)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Halfredico, siento dar por culo pero..... la explicacion que tu te crees, desde dentro, no se la cree ni la señora de la limpieza.
> 
> Solo eso. Habra otra explicacion, pero no esa.



Ah, se me ha escapado un pequeño detalle, la directora me la chupa de vez en cuando y no le cobro por ello.

PD: tendreis documentos graficos


----------



## puntodecontrol (14 May 2009)

pero si eso es asi de facil, que diga sucursal y nos pasamos por alli a ver si es cierto y listo.


----------



## Halfredico (14 May 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> pero si eso es asi de facil, que diga sucursal y nos pasamos por alli a ver si es cierto y listo.



El lunes si me autoriza la directora a decir la sucursal, lo dire sin problemas y le preguntare si mantiene el deposito para dinero de otras entidades.


----------



## otelo (14 May 2009)

¿Y se la va a chupar a toda la panda de nuncafollistas estos?
Vamos, aunque de un 0,6%, el lunes la cola da la vuelta a la manzana


----------



## puntodecontrol (14 May 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> El lunes si me autoriza la directora a decir la sucursal, lo dire sin problemas y le preguntare si mantiene el deposito para dinero de otras entidades.



el lunes??? ok, esperemos, sino, comprenderas que sin pruebas nadie lo cree.


----------



## Apretrujillos (14 May 2009)

De cuanto son los sellos esos que dices?


----------



## bullish consensus (14 May 2009)

esto es un puto rollo no te jode.
y tu eres o un troll gilipollas o un ignorante de los cojones.


----------



## Halfredico (14 May 2009)

bullish consensus dijo:


> esto es un puto rollo no te jode.
> y tu eres o un troll gilipollas o un ignorante de los cojones.



Y tu quien coño eres para llamarme troll gilipollas, pedazo de hijo de la gran puta? el lunes te restregare por la cara el contrato del deposito.


----------



## sebososabroso (14 May 2009)

Tencuidadoconlaspiramides te suena de algo, creo que te conoce...

No lo entiendo, después del Pepe el del Popular creía que España había aprendido, te juro que me pasare por aquí el lunes y veremos si es verdad y las clausulas, yo soy mientras tanto escéptico, no te molestes por ello.


----------



## bullish consensus (14 May 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> Y tu quien coño eres para llamarme troll gilipollas, pedazo de hijo de la gran puta? el lunes te restregare por la cara el contrato del deposito.



espero que sea una imposicion a plazo de un año sin meter la otra mitad en un fondo de pensiones o algo asi, y que no sean participaciones preferentes de alguna mierda dada o te voy a dar una hostia que vas a estar cagando dientes un mes
ya que dices que no eres un troll entonces la segunda posibilidad cobra fuerza:es que eres un ignorante de los cojoneh y harias bien en recibir el hostion con alegria y luego darme las gracias por evitar que te roben los "asociados" como tu dices.


----------



## Buster (14 May 2009)

bullish consensus dijo:


> espero que sea una imposicion a plazo de un año sin meter la otra mitad en un fondo de pensiones o algo asi, y que no sean participaciones preferentes de alguna mierda dada o te voy a dar una hostia que vas a estar cagando dientes un mes
> ya que dices que no eres un troll entonces la segunda posibilidad cobra fuerza:es que eres un ignorante de los cojoneh y harias bien en recibir el hostion con alegria y luego darme las gracias por evitar que te roben los "asociados" como tu dices.



Pero si resulta ser una IPF pura y dura entonces las ostias te las deberías llevar tú. Parece lo justo, ¿no?


----------



## bullish consensus (14 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Pero si resulta ser una IPF pura y dura entonces las ostias te las deberías llevar tú. Parece lo justo, ¿no?



acepto. ipf del santander. me llevo una patada en los guevos, a un paso sin carrerilla y sin que el tipo lleve botas.


----------



## malayoscuro (14 May 2009)

cuidado que Pepe el del Popular ya estaba de nuevo entre nosotros...


----------



## tramperoloco (14 May 2009)

Y dice que no sabe porqué le banearon ? 

quizás por ?







o por


----------



## fros (14 May 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> El lunes si me autoriza la directora a decir la sucursal, lo dire sin problemas y le preguntare si mantiene el deposito para dinero de otras entidades.





> Ah, se me ha escapado un pequeño detalle, la directora me la chupa de vez en cuando y no le cobro por ello.
> 
> PD: tendreis documentos graficos
> Hoy 02:53 PM




Acuérdate del documento gráfico de la Directora chupándotela


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 May 2009)

joer que hilo mas bueno.... alguien mas quiere PREFERENTES del santander?


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (14 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> joer que hilo mas bueno.... alguien mas quiere PREFERENTES del santander?



muy bueno...


----------



## julioelapestoso (15 May 2009)

Pelotazo,6% a un año.


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (15 May 2009)

bullish consensus dijo:


> espero que sea una imposicion a plazo de un año sin meter la otra mitad en un fondo de pensiones o algo asi, y que no sean participaciones preferentes de alguna mierda dada o te voy a dar una hostia que vas a estar cagando dientes un mes
> ya que dices que no eres un troll entonces la segunda posibilidad cobra fuerza:es que eres un ignorante de los cojoneh y harias bien en recibir el hostion con alegria y luego darme las gracias por evitar que te roben los "asociados" como tu dices.



Joder, ya nos veo aquí el lunes como locos. Aunque me da que falta que te expliquen la letra pequeña. Estoy con Bullish. Y por cierto, Bullish, tildéame un poco las palabras machote!! Que como te vea el Talibán Hortográfico te vas a enterar!!!


----------



## bullish consensus (15 May 2009)

pues venga se admiten apuestas también.
y os podeis solidarizar con cualquiera de los dos, bien sea para dar ostias o para recibir patadas en los huevos. y quedamos el proximo fin de semana para que cada cual reciba lo suyo.


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (15 May 2009)

bullish consensus dijo:


> pues venga se admiten apuestas también.
> y os podeis solidarizar con cualquiera de los dos, bien sea para dar ostias o para recibir patadas en los huevos. y quedamos el proximo fin de semana para que cada cual reciba lo suyo.



Voto por el ostión!!


----------



## sopelmar (16 May 2009)

saltar los dientes uno , patadas en los huevos otro ¿ a que viene tanta violencia? mejor apostaros una mamada de polla que gustosamente hara al ganador la directora del SAN

Paz y amor colega


----------



## Lonchafina (18 May 2009)

Lunes...


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (18 May 2009)

Vamos, vamos, que estamos esperando!!!!!


----------



## puntodecontrol (18 May 2009)

tengo "PREFERENCIA" hoy, jejeje


----------



## VOTIN (18 May 2009)

La verdad que tiene su gracia los HILOS que abre el indigente mental este,solo es superado en su memez por er PUTINRERE,......


----------



## Halfredico (18 May 2009)

Si pensabais que era una trollada y que llegado hoy dejaria caer este hilo, estais muy equivocados. Tengo la palabra de la directora del banco de que es una imposicion a plazo fijo y a un año al 6%, aun asi tengo que ver los papeles encima de la mesa y la cartilla bancaria con ese 6% en concepto de deposito a plazo fijo. Finalmente no lo he hecho hoy porque el director de la caja donde tengo actualmente mi deposito me llamo por tlfno diciendome que si no me importaba recogerlo mañana, ya que tenia el dinero en billetes pequeños y era mas engorroso, asi que mañana ire por mi deposito en billetitos de 500, e ire directamente a mi sucursal del Santander.


----------



## VOTIN (18 May 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> Si pensabais que era una trollada y que llegado hoy dejaria caer este hilo, estais muy equivocados. Tengo la palabra de la directora del banco de que es una imposicion a plazo fijo y a un año al 6%, aun asi tengo que ver los papeles encima de la mesa y la cartilla bancaria con ese 6% en concepto de deposito a plazo fijo. Finalmente no lo he hecho hoy porque el director de la caja donde tengo actualmente mi deposito me llamo por tlfno diciendome que si no me importaba recogerlo mañana, ya que tenia el dinero en billetes pequeños y era mas engorroso, asi que mañana ire por mi deposito en billetitos de 500, e ire directamente a mi sucursal del Santander.



El santander es el banco mas pirata que existe,NI BORRACHO TE DA BOTIN 
A TI un 6%.
Te van a ENCALOMAR ,suelen tener varias maneras
1º--Encalonamiento "No,pues si te compras x acciones del santa y dentro de
un año te damos el 6% y te volvemos a comprar las acciones"".....al cabo de
un año las acciones no valen una mierda............
2º--Encalonamiento,,, 6% si,si contrata un seguro ,etc,etc

...................al Botin se la va a colocar tu .... AMOS ANDA YA

En todas las sucursales del SANTA tienen FOTOS ROBOTS del PALETO tipo a ENCALOMAR,y tu por lo visto das el perfil


----------



## bullish consensus (18 May 2009)

bla, bla, bla, bla, bla


----------



## sopelmar (19 May 2009)

Jo , e perdido la cuenta , ¿ cuantas visitas al despacho de esta señorita van ya ? y tan solo tienes su palabra de directora del santander , pues vaya una perdida de tiempo , veras como no te chupa ni la puntita 

mañana cuando tengas en tu poder todos esos billetes de 500 saca alguna foto para el foro , que yo tan solo e visto uno en una caja de cobro del super del centro comercial y de esto hace ya unos años


----------



## VOTIN (19 May 2009)

Rojo, no es el color del diablo?



el logo parece una llamita, estamos ante el símbolo del infierno??



No solo eso, mis queridos incautos. Analicemos bien nombre: Santander

Santan der

Santan, no les suena conocido el nombre satan?

Der: del aleman: el:
art. det. m. sing. Se antepone a un sustantivo masculino para indicar que el referente es conocido por el hablante y el oyente.


osea:

santan: diablo
der: el


santan, der

diablo, el

o bien

"el diablo"


es por eso, mis queridos, que Santander es el banco del diablo, se dice que su abogado tambien trabaja alli. Desconozco la razon por la cual el maestro del infierno quiere tener un banco, probablemente lo haya fundado por problemas economicos o solo para demostrar lo diabolico que es…







PASATE AL LADO OSCURO


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (19 May 2009)

Pedazo ostión se va a llevar uno que yo sé!!!!







Juasssss!!! Juassssssss!!!! Juassssssssssssss!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullish consensus (19 May 2009)

no todo esta perdido, siempre puedes cambiar de nick, nadie te reconocerá y podras seguir posteando


----------



## VOTIN (19 May 2009)

Echo de menos a halfredico,da bastante juego en el foro,es de los mas divertidos de leer.
Cuando lo lei dandole caña ar PUTIN por ser un nazi obtuso y la verguenza para la ideologia por sus chorradas ,casi me parto de risa y lo del CORTE INGLES ,eso fue ya de
pelicula......sus hilos mejor que el cines OYEEESSSS


----------



## Lonchafina (19 May 2009)

Ya es martes y nada...


----------



## sopelmar (20 May 2009)

seguro que cuando ha salido de la caja con todos esos billetazos de 500 le han dao el palo y se a quedao si ahorros y sin la mamada que le iba a hacer la directora del SAN 
yo tambien estaria depre y sin fuerzas de postear en el foro de burbuja info


----------



## fros (20 May 2009)

Si os va la aventura....lo vi en un periódico a toda página.:

*Nueva Rumasa emite pagarés récord: al 8%*

Cincuenta mil euros como mínimo para participar. 

Nueva Rumasa emite pagarés récord: al 8% | ninja.es


----------



## luismarple (20 May 2009)

Mmmm... Rumasa, eh?? pues que quieres que te diga, fros, yo con Ruizma iba a medias en cualquier negocio que me proponga, que ese hombre se le ve preparao para la vida moderna (y a su mujer ni te cuento).


----------



## mejorjuntos (20 May 2009)

Pues nada, espero los datos de la sucursal que creo que a todos nos van a venir bien. Saludos.


----------



## marbruck (20 May 2009)

mejorjuntos dijo:


> Pues nada, espero los datos de la sucursal que creo que a todos nos van a venir bien. Saludos.



Por tu bien, espera cómodo en el sofá, porque llevamos dos días de retraso...


----------



## otelo (20 May 2009)

marbruck dijo:


> Por tu bien, espera cómodo en el sofá, porque llevamos dos días de retraso...



Dos dias de retraso no es nada, aún no es un ser humano


----------



## fros (20 May 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Mmmm... Rumasa, eh?? pues que quieres que te diga, fros, yo con Ruizma iba a medias en cualquier negocio que me proponga, que ese hombre se le ve preparao para la vida moderna (y a su mujer ni te cuento).



Bueno, si acaso será con los hijos, porque dudo que firme este hombre papeles importantes. Está bastante gagá, y es una lástima porque el tío de la nada te monta un castillo.

Lo de ir a medias, pues sí. Si le convences me avisas que yo también quiero meter cuchara.


----------



## fros (20 May 2009)

marbruck dijo:


> Por tu bien, espera cómodo en el sofá, porque llevamos dos días de retraso...




A ver si estais embarazados...


----------



## Halfredico (20 May 2009)

Os cuento. Sobre las 12:30 me ha llamado la directora para decirme que vaya a firmar los papeles, le he dicho que no podia en ese momento y hemos quedao en que pasaria por mi casa a las 2 despues de terminar en el banco. Ha llegado puntual, me planta el contrato encima de la mesa y sorpresa!!! "FONDO DE INVERSION" marcado con una X. Le digo que eso no era lo que habiamos hablado, me comenta que ese es un documento generico, que es una imposicion a plazo fijo, le digo que eso no lo firmo hasta que no especifique que es una imposicion a plazo fijo, asi que hemos quedado en que mañana me traera los papeles especificando que es una imposicion al 6%.


----------



## VOTIN (20 May 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> Os cuento. Sobre las 12:30 me ha llamado la directora para decirme que vaya a firmar los papeles, le he dicho que no podia en ese momento y hemos quedao en que pasaria por mi casa a las 2 despues de terminar en el banco. Ha llegado puntual, me planta el contrato encima de la mesa y sorpresa!!! "FONDO DE INVERSION" marcado con una X. Le digo que eso no era lo que habiamos hablado, me comenta que ese es un documento generico, que es una imposicion a plazo fijo, le digo que eso no lo firmo hasta que no especifique que es una imposicion a plazo fijo, asi que hemos quedado en que mañana me traera los papeles especificando que es una imposicion al 6%.



Tontaina ,es un fondo de INVERSION y quiere que se la INVIERTAS en el
chumino,lo malo es que le meteras algo grande y lo que recuperes estara
desinflado.............joder,y se pasa por tu casa y no le enseñas el dormitorio,
digo la sala de JUNTAS o de AJUNTAS


----------



## otelo (20 May 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> Os cuento. Sobre las 12:30 me ha llamado la directora para decirme que vaya a firmar los papeles, le he dicho que no podia en ese momento y hemos quedao en que pasaria por mi casa a las 2 despues de terminar en el banco. Ha llegado puntual, me planta el contrato encima de la mesa y sorpresa!!! "FONDO DE INVERSION" marcado con una X. Le digo que eso no era lo que habiamos hablado, me comenta que ese es un documento generico, que es una imposicion a plazo fijo, le digo que eso no lo firmo hasta que no especifique que es una imposicion a plazo fijo, asi que hemos quedado en que mañana me traera los papeles especificando que es una imposicion al 6%.



Juas juassss
¿Y ni te la ha chupado ni nada?


----------



## VOTIN (20 May 2009)

El fondo de inversion no lo cubre el FDG,se liquidara a su valor pasado un año ...
ademas se lleva una buena comision la dire por endosarlo,ya que su comision es mayor
que lo que te cobraria una puta por un polvo creo que deberia por lo menos chupartela para compensar.
Si firmas por mas de 50000 euros SERAS UN INVERSOR INFORMADO segun la ley y NO PUEDES YA RECLAMAR NADA como
que te engaño,etc


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (20 May 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> Os cuento. Sobre las 12:30 me ha llamado la directora para decirme que vaya a firmar los papeles, le he dicho que no podia en ese momento y hemos quedao en que pasaria por mi casa a las 2 despues de terminar en el banco. Ha llegado puntual, me planta el contrato encima de la mesa y sorpresa!!! "FONDO DE INVERSION" marcado con una X. Le digo que eso no era lo que habiamos hablado, me comenta que ese es un documento generico, que es una imposicion a plazo fijo, le digo que eso no lo firmo hasta que no especifique que es una imposicion a plazo fijo, asi que hemos quedado en que mañana me traera los papeles especificando que es una imposicion al 6%.



Joder, joder, Halfredico!!

Pero todavía te crees que va a volver mañana con una imposición al 6% a un año???????? 

JUASSS!!!! JUASSSSSS!!!!!!!!! JUASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anda, ve poniendo la jeta, que el ostión en los morros no te lo quita ni Dios!!

O eso, o te estás descojonando pero bien de todos nosotros!!!!!


----------



## euriborfree (20 May 2009)

Volvera a redactar el contrato, pero con alguna manipulacion de las palabras para que parezca que es un deposito, pero lo llamara "deposito indexado" o usara algun otro termino similar para que al final termines comprando un fondo pufero del Sr. Botin.

Solo se desplazan a los domicilios cuando hay un interes personal, y ese interes es mas probable que sea saquear tu cartera que satisfacer tu entrepierna


----------



## sopelmar (21 May 2009)

"Ha llegado puntual, me planta el contrato *encima de la mesa *y sorpresa!!! "*FONDO* DE INVERSION" marcado con una *X*. Le digo que eso no era lo que habiamos hablado".........

osea que habra segunda parte , mañana se pasa otra vez por tu casa pues haber si rematas la faena y la sorprendes follandola *encima de la mesa *metiendosela hasta el *fondo* como en un film *X*, que es lo que realmente quiere la directora pero ella te lanzaba indirectas con jerga bancaria de fondos de inversion subir a tu casa y que hagas una X 

lo siento me e dajado llevar como alfredico y la imaginacion a hecho el resto


----------



## sopelmar (21 May 2009)

euriborfree dijo:


> Volvera a redactar el contrato, pero con alguna manipulacion de las palabras para que parezca que es un deposito, pero lo llamara "deposito indexado" o usara algun otro termino similar para que al final termines comprando un fondo pufero del Sr. Botin.
> 
> Solo se desplazan a los domicilios cuando hay un interes personal, y ese interes es mas probable que sea saquear tu cartera que satisfacer tu entrepierna



pues ami no me gusta nada que se tomen tantas molestias cuando no hace mucho el puto cajero de ventanilla te miraba con desprecio y como con lastima te hacia el cobro y daba alguna copia de recibo que te hacia falta :

me mosquea bastante este cambio de actitud


----------



## Halfredico (21 May 2009)

Bueno señores, pues acabo de hablar por tlfno con la directora de la sucursal y me ha dicho que tiene redactado el contrato, que esta tarde me lo trae y lo firmamos.

Si mañana os pongo fotitos del contrato especificando que es una imposicion a plazo fijo al 6%, algunos deberiais dejar que os de con la churra en la boca.


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (21 May 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> Bueno señores, pues acabo de hablar por tlfno con la directora de la sucursal y me ha dicho que tiene redactado el contrato, que esta tarde me lo trae y lo firmamos.
> 
> Si mañana os pongo fotitos del contrato especificando que es una imposicion a plazo fijo al 6%, algunos deberiais dejar que os de con la churra en la boca.



Bendita sea la inocencia!!!!!!

Halfredico, Halfredico!!! ya nos contarás mañana, majete!!!!


----------



## sopelmar (21 May 2009)

un claro caso de desorden bipolar , interpreta los dos papeles cliente y director del banco


----------



## -H- (21 May 2009)

A mi se me ha desencajado la mandibula de risa leyendo el hilo, Halfredico hombre no firmes eso que te la van a clavar
No digas que no te avisamos


----------



## VOTIN (21 May 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> Bueno señores, pues acabo de hablar por tlfno con la directora de la sucursal y me ha dicho que tiene redactado el contrato, que esta tarde me lo trae y lo firmamos.
> 
> Si mañana os pongo fotitos del contrato especificando que es una imposicion a plazo fijo al 6%, algunos deberiais dejar que os de con la churra en la boca.



Esa directora es portentosa,seguro que haria cualquier cosa por un buen DEPOSITO,si esta buena dime la sucursal para OFRECER una inversion
DIRECTORA DE DIA Y DE NOCHEEEEEEEE


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 May 2009)

pues ya es de noche, no tarde y aqui no vemos el contrato firmado....


----------



## euriborfree (22 May 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> pues ya es de noche, no tarde y aqui no vemos el contrato firmado....



Ha dicho "mañana", paciencia, yo creo que le van a emplumar un "deposito indexado" o alguna otra palabreria similar, pero le queria vender un fondo y terminara vendiendoselo cambiandole el nombre


----------



## Halfredico (22 May 2009)

Bueno, pues IMPOSICION A PLAZO FIJO al 6% a un 1 año hecha. Luego os pongo fotos y hacemos recapitulacion de bocachanclas para que os pongais en fila y os lefe en toda la cara.


----------



## VOTIN (22 May 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> Bueno, pues IMPOSICION A PLAZO FIJO al 6% a un 1 año hecha. Luego os pongo fotos y hacemos recapitulacion de bocachanclas para que os pongais en fila y os lefe en toda la cara.



Vamos que usted es el MADOFF español.......................
desde luego que geta tienes ,vale que tu seas tonto ,pero respeta a los demas.
Luego ,cuando te quedes sin un duro te veremos mendigar por los foros la
lastima que no merecen los bobos como tu.


----------



## Buster (22 May 2009)

Votin: Si piensas que insultando vas a llevar razón es que el bobo eres tú.


----------



## Halfredico (22 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vamos que usted es el MADOFF español.......................
> desde luego que geta tienes ,vale que tu seas tonto ,pero respeta a los demas.
> Luego ,cuando te quedes sin un duro te veremos mendigar por los foros la
> lastima que no merecen los bobos como tu.



Vamos a ver, pedazo de idiota, donde esta el timo en un documento oficial del Santander en el que firmas una imposicion a plazo fijo al 6%?


----------



## VOTIN (22 May 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> Vamos a ver, pedazo de idiota, donde esta el timo en un documento oficial del Santander en el que firmas una imposicion a plazo fijo al 6%?



Señores,en primicia el CONTRATO DE HALFREDICO


----------



## manusan (22 May 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> Bueno, pues IMPOSICION A PLAZO FIJO al 6% a un 1 año hecha. Luego os pongo fotos y hacemos recapitulacion de bocachanclas para que os pongais en fila y os lefe en toda la cara.



Sigo este hilo sin entrar por lo curioso y aún afirmando como afirmas que ya está firmado, no me creo absolutamente nada. Si realmente crees lo que dices, coge el papel y ves urgentemente al juzgado a hacer la denuncia pues te han estafado.

Prefiero dar mi opinión antes de que pongas pruebas de la operación.

Por cierto, le has dado la pasta a la firma del contrato, EN TU CASA Y A TOCATEJA? ....glupsss, estas seguro que no vives en Santander, que no estas en 1991 y esa directora en realidad se llama PEPE y el banco es el POPULAR?


----------



## VOTIN (22 May 2009)

manusan dijo:


> Sigo este hilo sin entrar por lo curioso y aún afirmando como afirmas que ya está firmado, no me creo absolutamente nada. Si realmente crees lo que dices, coge el papel y ves urgentemente al juzgado a hacer la denuncia pues te han estafado.
> 
> Prefiero dar mi opinión antes de que pongas pruebas de la operación.
> 
> Por cierto, le has dado la pasta a la firma del contrato, EN TU CASA Y A TOCATEJA? ....glupsss, estas seguro que no vives en Santander, que no estas en 1991 y esa directora en realidad se llama PEPE y el banco es el POPULAR?



Halfredico,hijo.....no seran 50.000 eur en billetes de 500?
lo digo por como quedara tu nuevo LUCK,anda y acercate al cuartel de la
guardia civil a denunciar,haz caso a este señor no esperes a mañana


----------



## Burbunvencido (22 May 2009)

Queremos ver ese contrato pero ya!
Queremos ser los primeros en estudiar las cláusulas!

_Nunca máis_ sin contrato!


----------



## VOTIN (22 May 2009)

La dire no es dire,no es empleada del SANTANDER ,es un AGENTE FINANCIERO
o sea una intermediaria a comision,si desaparece con la pasta has de buscarla a ella
el BANCO no es responsable,LOGICO ,NO ES UN TRABAJADOR EN NOMINA
Ademas ,seguro que 50000 eur en un año jugandoselo en un CASINO le gana por lo menos 3000€
Halfredico,yo si quieres te doy el 8% ,pero con la condicion de que no preguntes en que invertio tu dinero


----------



## VOTIN (22 May 2009)

Por cierto HALFREDICO,aqui te dejo la proxima entidad financiera de la que podras ser cliente,mañana te mando la relacion de sucursales en las plazas de los pueblos y parques,por si vas de viaje y tienes que sacar CASH


----------



## VOTIN (22 May 2009)

FRAUDE
Detenido un ex agente financiero de Banesto por estafar 1,5 millones a clientes
El banco le denunció por desviar presuntamente el dinero de fondos de inversión a sus cuentas y falsificar firmas de los inversores




Detenido un ex agente financiero de Banesto por estafar 1,5 millones a clientes - Alicante - INFORMACION.es
J. A. M./P. C. L
a Guardia Civil ha detenido en Alicante a un ex _agente financiero_ de Banesto como presunto autor de una estafa de casi un millón y medio de euros a clientes de la oficina que dirigía en la avenida Pintor Xavier Soler, según explicaron a este diario fuentes cercanas al caso. El detenido, que prestó declaración ayer por la tarde en el juzgado de guardia de Alicante y se decretó su ingreso en prisión eludible con una fianza de 10.000 euros, fue denunciado por Banesto. El pasado mes de noviembre fue despedido y dejó de trabajar como colaborador de la entidad, según confirmaron fuentes del banco. El financiero negó en el juzgado las acusaciones e insistió en que ningún cliente le ha denunciado y sólo ha sido el banco. Su abogado, Ezequiel Martínez, aseguró que la fianza se pagará hoy mismo.
Una investigación interna de Banesto fue la que puso al descubierto las presuntas irregularidades del director de una agencia financiera colaboradora, aunque el director de esta oficina asegura que le rescindieron el contrato al acusarle de hacerse pasar por director de una sucursal de Banesto, algo que negó en el juzgado. El financiero señaló que nunca se hizo pasar por director de banco y que los clientes conocían la diferencia que había entre su oficina y la entidad bancaria.
El montante del presunto fraude ronda el millón y medio de euros, aunque la investigación continúa abierta. El ex agente financiero supuestamente fue desviando a sus cuentas el dinero que le entregaban los clientes que contrataban fondos de inversión. Para ello, presuntamente falsificó firmas de clientes, según las fuentes consultadas.
El juzgado de guardia bloqueó ayer cuentas bancarias donde supuestamente podría estar el dinero objeto del presunto fraude.
Entre los clientes hay al menos dos afectados que depositaron 40.000 y 18.000 euros. El número total de clientes supuestamente afectados no ha trascendido, aunque el banco se ha comprometido a responder de las presuntas irregularidades cometidas por el ex agente financiero que despidieron el pasado mes de noviembre.
El financiero reconoció haber dispuesto de parte del dinero de estos fondos por la situación creada por el banco tras rescindirle el contrato. Pese a la cancelación, tenía la obligación de mantener la oficina abierta hasta el 31 de diciembre con todos sus empleados. Asimismo, tampoco el banco le pagó compensación alguna por la cancelación del contrato, según su versión. El acusado dijo que su intención era mantener abierto el negocio y trataba de recomponer la situación financiera, y achacó la denuncia al nerviosismo de la entidad porque la empresa siguió funcionando. Según declaró, su intención fue meter el dinero en los fondos que habían contratado los clientes.

El Halfredico ha salio escupio del foro,alguno de vosotros cree que volvera a enseñar el HOCICO???????


----------



## sopelmar (23 May 2009)

sigo defendiendo la teoria de un trastorno bipolar de personalidad , este no a visto un billete de 500 en su p vida


----------



## VOTIN (23 May 2009)

Halfredico di algo que me tienes en vilo!!!!!!!!


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (23 May 2009)

Voz de Robert de Niro:

"Halfredicoooooo, Halfredicoooooooo. ¿Dónde estássssss, Halfredicoooo?????

Sé que estás ahí, Halfredicoooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## VOTIN (23 May 2009)

UN PRIVILEGIADO dijo:


> Voz de Robert de Niro:
> 
> "Halfredicoooooo, Halfredicoooooooo. ¿Dónde estássssss, Halfredicoooo?????
> 
> Sé que estás ahí, Halfredicoooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!



Han encontrado a HALFREDICO,ESTA AHI,AHI,AHI......
EL DE LAS GAFAS NEGRAS.............
!!!!HAN ENCONTRADO A HALFREDICO¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## sopelmar (25 May 2009)

pues esas pancartas tienen un acabado impecable como de estar hechas en una imprenta por un profesional y hoy en dia por una fotocopia en un folio te meten 20 centimos.
alfredico se a fugao a brasil con la directora del SAN y con toda la pasta de incautos de burbuja.info que se han creido su pelicula


----------



## sopelmar (25 May 2009)

YouTube - Cruz y Raya - El Cabo del Miedo


----------



## azkunaveteya (25 May 2009)

Hoy en diario elEconomista: Caja Madrid engaña a sus clientes en la venta de su producto estrella - 1272902 - 24/05/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es


----------



## jolu (25 May 2009)

El chaval éste del 6% se va a colgar de un árbol por culpa vuestra.


----------



## Halfredico (25 May 2009)

Al final la cosa se demoro hasta hoy. Podeis ir pasando de uno en uno para recibir vuestro churrazo en la cara. Votin por ser el mas insistente sera quien se lleve la lefada en la boca.




















Lastima que hasta dentro de 3 meses no termine otro deposito, lo hubiera jugado todo al rojo . Votin, empieza a comerme los huevos por la zona del perineo, de abajo a arriba.


----------



## Halfredico (25 May 2009)

Coño, que raro, en otras circunstancias el gilipollas d Votin ya hubiera aparecido.


----------



## VOTIN (25 May 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> Coño, que raro, en otras circunstancias el gilipollas d Votin ya hubiera aparecido.



Te estoy leyendo memo,y pensando en que te han engañado ...................
¿POR QUE NO SE LEE BANCO DE SANTANDER POR NINGN SITIO?


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 May 2009)

Y no es mas facil decir sucursal y lugar y asi todos poder contratarlo y dejaros de insultar?


----------



## Halfredico (25 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Te estoy leyendo memo,y pensando en que te han engañado ...................
> ¿POR QUE NO SE LEE BANCO DE SANTANDER POR NINGN SITIO?




Ese es mi Votin !!! siempre presente cuando se le reclama. Si tuvieras dignidad no volverias a aparecer en este tema.


----------



## manusan (25 May 2009)

Siento chico mi desconfianza pero me sigue oliendo a muerto por la sencilla razón que es imposible. 

Aunque no lo creas, ya nadie regala duros a cuatro pesetas, y si hubiera alguien, te aseguro que no es un banco, hij.s de put.. son un buen rato pero tontos seguro que no.

Las opciones ahora ya son dos:

- te han estafado

- estas jugando con nosotros


----------



## VOTIN (25 May 2009)

Te dejo un alta de IPF de UNICAJA
UNICAJA COPIA CONTRATO DEPOSITO
TU CONTRATO NO PARECE NORMAL,PARECE UN DOCUMENTO REDACTADO A PROPOSITO,
normalmente los IPF tienen contratos estandarizados de imprenta para rellenar los espacios en blanco y son mas completos que el tuyo.................
Tu documento mas bien parece un contrato entre tu y un autorizado del Santander......


----------



## Halfredico (25 May 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Y no es mas facil decir sucursal y lugar y asi todos poder contratarlo y dejaros de insultar?



Ya he explicado por que excepcionalmente esta ofreciendo esto. Es la sucursal de toda la vida de mi padre, ha tenido problemas con el director de zona y la agente colaboradora se ha ido a otra sucursal, asi que para que la cartera de buenos clientes no se le vaya, ha ido ofreciendoles estos depositos. Solo lo ha hecho con clientes suyos, y solo ha aceptado 3 clientes nuevos, yo uno de ellos, pero ya te digo que es algo muy puntual que han ofrecido a X clientes por problemas que han tenido entre agentes y director de zona.


----------



## Halfredico (25 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Te dejo un alta de IPF de UNICAJA
> UNICAJA COPIA CONTRATO DEPOSITO
> TU CONTRATO NO PARECE NORMAL,PARECE UN DOCUMENTO REDACTADO A PROPOSITO,
> normalmente los IPF tienen contratos estandarizados de imprenta para rellenar los espacios en blanco y son mas completos que el tuyo.................
> Tu documento mas bien parece un contrato entre tu y un autorizado del Santander......




Es que ha sido un documento redactado, porque el standard del Santander venia por defecto que era un fondo, y dije que no lo firmaba hasta que me especificaran claramente que era una IPF. Logicamente esto es una copia mia, otra se la queda la agente y otra va para Madrid.


----------



## VOTIN (25 May 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> Es que ha sido un documento redactado, porque el standard del Santander venia por defecto que era un fondo, y dije que no lo firmaba hasta que me especificaran claramente que era una IPF. Logicamente esto es una copia mia, otra se la queda la agente y otra va para Madrid.



Angelico que 36000 eur para el santander es lo que a ti una cerveza,pero
que el dinero lo da SANTA no tu agente financiero,y SOLO UN AGENTE PUEDE
HACER LO QUE LE AUTORIZAN NI MAS NI MENOS.
Vete a una central del BSCH,no la de tu pueblo, con tu carnet de identidad y pide un estracto de tus operaciones financieras con ellos ,saldos,depositos,etc con informacion detallada y sabras si llevas razon o no


----------



## Staring at the Sun (25 May 2009)

Haya paz señores, aquí llega el juez Dred imponiendo orden 

Bueno, lo primero es lo primero. A Halfredico le puede haber engañado esta señora y haberse fugado o no con el dinero, pero ese contrato es un plazo fijo al 6%, así que pasen sus señorías a arrodillarse ante Halfredico. Eso sí, Halfredico, como llames a la central del SANy no sepan nada de este tipo de operaciones, ya sabes que has tirado 36.000 euros y hay una zorra más que está feliz de la vida.





VOTIN dijo:


> Tu documento mas bien parece un contrato entre tu y un autorizado del Santander......



Estoy de acuerdo, y es muy sospechoso. Por muy legal que sea tu contrato, debes asegurarte de que estás amparado por el banco en general y no por un ASF en particular. Asegúrate Halfredico.


Por lo demás, el hilo jrande jrande, je je.


----------



## VOTIN (25 May 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> Es que ha sido un documento redactado, porque el standard del Santander venia por defecto que era un fondo, y dije que no lo firmaba hasta que me especificaran claramente que era una IPF. Logicamente esto es una copia mia, otra se la queda la agente y otra va para Madrid.



HANGELICO ,nene ,me puedes dar el Nº del CONTRATO DEL DEPOSITO
Si hijo,las imposiciones TODAStienen un nº de contrato,que
te lo dan cuando haces la imposicion
Yo de ti haria algo mejor,DATE DE ALTA EN LA LINEA DE INTERNET asi podras
ver tus cuentas,depositos,informacion fiscal,etc 
...........................,abajo puedes ver un ejemplo de la WEB del santander,mira la demo 
Depósitos	

Para operar, seleccione el depósito y pulse la opción que desee.


Número de contrato
Descripción
Saldo
---	---	---
---	---	---
---	---	---
SI NO ME DAS UN NUMERO DE CONTRATO DE DEPOSITO,TE PASARE MI POLLA
PARA QUE ME LA CHUPES,ASI TENDRAS ALGO CON QUE ENTRETENERTE MIENTRAS LLORAS...........................


----------



## VOTIN (25 May 2009)

Warren dijo:


> sigo el hilo con atención... pero hay un detalle que se me escapa... donde está el justificante de ingreso/transferencia con el nº de cuenta/contrato del depósito como dice votin? para mi es la clave
> del asunto..
> 
> (no quiero pensar que con ese "contrato" le ha dado el dinero en mano?)



El gilipollas le ha dado 36000 euros en billetes de 500 €,EN SU CASA,donde 
se ha dirigido la AGENTE (QUE NO EMPLEADA NI DIRECTORA DE LA SUCURSAL
DEL SANTA)y esta le ha firmado algo que no se lee bien ,algo en rojo
que puede ser algo como "CON GILIPOLLAS COMO TU EMPEZO MADOFF,¿y yo no puedo?" y se ha ido el fin de semana de juerga y ahora esta de tiendas
pijas A TO TREN acosta del pardillo este...............


----------



## Buster (25 May 2009)

VOTIN: No te puedes ni imaginar lo idiota que pareces.


----------



## robergarc (25 May 2009)

Halfredico, por lo que te leo me caes moderadamente bien, pero me da que en este asunto, o te estás quedando con nosotros o el asunto huele muy, pero que muy mal. Por una parte, el contrato parece raro de cojones, no tiene el formato estándar habitual, careciendo, como han dicho por ahí arriba y a simple vista parece, hasta de número de contrato.

Por otro lado, en cualquier depósito a plazo, ha de existir una cuenta inicial -corriente o libreta de ahorro- desde la cual se traspasa el dinero para constituir el depósito, y en la cual se ingresa el dinero previamente -¿no le habrás dado el puto dinero en mano, eh?-. En esa cuenta se abonan los intereses en las fechas convenidas. Si no hay esa cuenta, mal, Pascual.

Y debería haber un recibo o justificante del ingreso. Fundamental, Pascual. Llama al Santander e infórmate, anda, que quizá la pájara aún no ande muy lejos.


----------



## VOTIN (25 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> VOTIN: No te puedes ni imaginar lo idiota que pareces.



CAPULLO,
Me jode que un BANCO engañe a nadie,pero mas a una persona que puede
haber sudado sangre para ahorrar ese dinero,que ademas es seguro de su padre,que por mayor puede tener disculpa.....
PERO MAS ME JODE QUE UNA TIA PUTA SE GASTE EL DINERO DE NADIE 
EN MIERDAS,SI CACHONDEANDOME DE EL LE AYUDO ,CONSEGUIRE DOS
COSAS AYUDARLE Y REIRME .........
y tu ni siquieras tienes una cuenta en internet bancaria,asi que al PEO


----------



## Elputodirector (25 May 2009)

Puffffff,

Por partes: No parece un contrato estandard del SCH, pero.....bueno, podria serlo. 

36.000 pavos al 6%. Tambien me resulta extraño. Aqui cada entidad tiene su estrategia, pero el 6 me parece alto. Yo he hecho dos plazos este mes. Uno de 4,8 MM al eur mes -0,15 y el otro al 0,80% de 1,8MM de eur. Pero... cada entidad tiene su estrategia.

Por ultimo, siq ue hay entidades que dan mas. Ahora hay al menos una con un 6,25% de manera habitual...

Un comentario mas. Cuanto podria ser un tipo normal? El 2,5%. Ok. Aplicando el carrete (sin calculadora, ojo, que lo estoy haciendo de memoria) diria que la diferencia es de unos 1500 leuros en el año.... entre el 6 y el 2,5.

A mi si me preguntaran, diria que no me lo creo, pero vamos.....


----------



## eldomin (25 May 2009)

Esto huele a timo y no me lo pienso perder

agarraros los tobillos


----------



## bullish consensus (25 May 2009)

*timo en vivo y en directo*

pedazo de papelon, jajaja
bueno la apuesta expiraba el lunes pa empezar osea que perdiste.
y eso que has puesto ahi tiene pinta de ser un marronazo del copon. aporta mas detalles, mas que nada por la seguridad de la lana que me da que está en precario no jodas, siempre puedes cobrartelo en mamadas y te limpias con el contrato hasta que se quede almidonao.


----------



## VOTIN (25 May 2009)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Puffffff,
> 
> Por partes: No parece un contrato estandard del SCH, pero.....bueno, podria serlo.
> 
> ...



Yo entiendo que con 4,8 MM de eur se pueda presionar...............a entidades
en BB,pero no a entidades en AA
pero que por 36000 putos euros el BANCO se baje los calzones........
...................NO ME LO CREO------------------------------
por cierto que cojones dices??? al de 4,5 MM le das por el deposito 0,15%??? y al otro si le pagas el EURIBOR A UN MES O CASI EL 0,8?????TUS HUEVOS PELIGRAN


----------



## bullish consensus (25 May 2009)

tamos contigo halfredico, no dejaremos que te estafen asi como asi.
numero de deposito please.


----------



## tiogilito888 (26 May 2009)

Sinceramente, no iba a leer este hilo porque considero una chorrada eso de los depósitos en dinero fiat de papel...pero a mí también me empieza a corroer la curiosiosidad de lo que acaeció con el capital de Halfredico...que desafortunadamente a fecha de hoy parece más "expuesto" que "impuesto".


EDITO: NI QUE DECIR CABE QUE TODAS MIS SIMPATÍAS ESTÁN CON HALFREDICO Y DESEO FRANCAMENTE QUE PUEDA RECUPERAR TODO SU CAPITAL, Y SI CABE CON SUS RESPECTIVOS INTERESES.


----------



## VOTIN (26 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Sinceramente, no iba a leer este hilo porque considero una chorrada eso de los depósitos en dinero fiat de papel...pero a mí también me empieza a corroer la curiosiosidad de lo que acaeció con el capital de Halfredico...que desafortunadamente a fecha de hoy parece más "expuesto" que "impuesto".



Abuelo,usted es un DINOSAURIO,pero por anciano venerable se le respeta
en el foro dados sus conocimientos numismaticos vastos.
Pero mas alla de sus fantasias ((de un mundo CAMELOT, del rey ARTURO sin
dinero FIAT y con monedillas de plata y oro por las calles.............))existe
el mundo real que es el de este hilo,donde parece que enculan bien a pobres
foreros.
No intervenga en este hilo,pues se habla de cosas serias.


----------



## tiogilito888 (26 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Abuelo,usted es un DINOSAURIO,pero por anciano venerable se le respeta
> en el foro dados sus conocimientos numismaticos vastos.
> Pero mas alla de sus fantasias ((de un mundo CAMELOT, del rey ARTURO sin
> dinero FIAT y con monedillas de plata y oro por las calles.............))existe
> ...



Vo(mi)tín, modérese, que en otros hilos anda arrastrándose para que le consigan una onza de oro española a buen precio.

Y no haga escarnio de la mala fortuna de otros foreros, ya que con su prepotencia, usted también puede ser carne de enculamiento.


----------



## Halfredico (26 May 2009)

Vayamos por partes. Ya he explicado varias veces por que el asunto se ha dilatado una semana, en un principio me trajo un documento estandard del santander en el que no venia especificado que era una IPF, y la directora me comento que no habia problema, que me redactaria un contrato bien especificado para que me quede tranquilo. En segundo lugar el numero de documento de contrato existe, logicamente lo he tapado, es un numero de cuenta corriente. Sobre la cuenta donde se me devengan los intereses, he puesto una cuenta que tengo con otra entidad, ya que me ha dicho que no era necesario abrir otra cuenta en el Santander para meter los intereses.

Por ultimo decir que a esta señora no la acabo de conocer, mi padre lleva trabajando con ella 10 años, y en la vida ha tenido un problema. No se que mas hacer, os he hecho fotos de los documentos donde se deja bien claro que es una imposicion a plazo fijo a un 6% durante un año. Lo mas que puedo hacer es esperar a los 3 meses y enseñaros como en la cuenta asociada me han ingresado los 420 euros correspondientes.


----------



## Buster (26 May 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> Lo mas que puedo hacer es esperar a los 3 meses y enseñaros como en la cuenta asociada me han ingresado los 420 euros correspondientes.



431,07 para ser exactos.


----------



## VOTIN (26 May 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> Vayamos por partes. Ya he explicado varias veces por que el asunto se ha dilatado una semana, en un principio me trajo un documento estandard del santander en el que no venia especificado que era una IPF, y la directora me comento que no habia problema, que me redactaria un contrato bien especificado para que me quede tranquilo. En segundo lugar el numero de documento de contrato existe, logicamente lo he tapado, es un numero de cuenta corriente. Sobre la cuenta donde se me devengan los intereses, he puesto una cuenta que tengo con otra entidad, ya que me ha dicho que no era necesario abrir otra cuenta en el Santander para meter los intereses.
> 
> Por ultimo decir que a esta señora no la acabo de conocer, mi padre lleva trabajando con ella 10 años, y en la vida ha tenido un problema. No se que mas hacer, os he hecho fotos de los documentos donde se deja bien claro que es una imposicion a plazo fijo a un 6% durante un año. Lo mas que puedo hacer es esperar a los 3 meses y enseñaros como en la cuenta asociada me han ingresado los 420 euros correspondientes.



Pero de que hablas,??te da un 6% y ni siquiera te obliga a abrir una cuenta??
y encima mandan el dinero de los intereses a otro banco???
TU ALUCINAS VECINA,ESTE ROLLO ES LA POLLA
TU LO QUE VAS A HACER CAPULLO ES IRTE MAÑANA A UNA SUCURSAL CON
TU PADRE (QUE SEGURO ES EL TITULAR) Y PEDIR UN EXTRACTO DE OPERACIONES Y SI NO TE APARECE EL DEPOSITO CON ESE NUMERO
LUEGO TE VAS A LA GUARDIA CIVIL ,IDIOTA


----------



## Staring at the Sun (26 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Vo(mi)tín, modérese, que en otros hilos anda arrastrándose para que le consigan una onza de oro española a buen precio.
> 
> Y no haga escarnio de la mala fortuna de otros foreros, ya que con su prepotencia, usted también puede ser carne de enculamiento.



tsk, tsk...

Lista de Ignorados

* alfon1
* Carlos Gonzalez Guerra
* El exclavizador de mentes
* El Kilgore
* Expuro
* hannover
* Little Big Gili
* markinen
* P$0€
* Pillao
* RedSixLima
* *VOTIN*


----------



## Buster (26 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> CAPULLO,
> Me jode que un BANCO engañe a nadie,pero mas a una persona que puede
> haber sudado sangre para ahorrar ese dinero,que ademas es seguro de su padre,que por mayor puede tener disculpa.....
> PERO MAS ME JODE QUE UNA TIA PUTA SE GASTE EL DINERO DE NADIE
> ...



¿Pero tú qué coño te metes en vena?

Hablas como si la estafa ya estuviese consumada cuando eso no se ha demostrado.

¿Que yo no tengo una cuenta en internet bancaria? ¿Pero tú qué cojones sabrás lo que yo tengo o dejo de tener? Es hablar por no estar callado. Lo mismo que decir que la señora ésta se ha fugado con su dinero.

La impresión que da es que a unos cuantos se les ha quedado una cara de envidia que asusta.

Y lo de idiota se ha quedado corto evidentemente.


----------



## VOTIN (26 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Pero tú qué coño te metes en vena?
> 
> Hablas como si la estafa ya estuviese consumada cuando eso no se ha demostrado.
> 
> ...



Mira te voy a dar dos consejos solo,si quieres mas cobro
1º-UN TONTO Y SU DINERO NO ESTAN MUCHO TIEMPO JUNTOS
2º-NO HAY NADA MAS COBARDE QUE EL DINERO


----------



## Halfredico (26 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Pero tú qué coño te metes en vena?
> 
> Hablas como si la estafa ya estuviese consumada cuando eso no se ha demostrado.
> 
> ...



A mi tambien me da esa sensacion, ahora como he mostrado el contrato por delante y deja bien claro que es un deposito al 6%, solo queda decir que es falso y que me han estafado para no quedar mal.

Ya he explicado por que excepcionalmente esa señora ha ofrecido ese deposito a una serie de buenos clientes que tiene (entre ellos mi padre), y me ha comentado que aparte de los que ha mantenido, solo ha añadido 3 clientes nuevos, yo uno de ellos. Acaso es nuevo que una sucursal haga una oferta mejor que la oficial del banco o caja? estamos hartos de ver esto aqui.


----------



## bullish consensus (26 May 2009)

Sobre la cuenta donde se me devengan los intereses, he puesto una cuenta que tengo con otra entidad, ya que me ha dicho que no era necesario abrir otra cuenta en el Santander para meter los intereses.


joder que raro, normalmente lo pagan en la cuenta del banco del deposito.


----------



## VOTIN (26 May 2009)

Staring at the Sun dijo:


> tsk, tsk...
> 
> Lista de Ignorados
> 
> ...



No ensucie el hilo,a mi pongame el primero de su lista o lo considerare un insulto.
PD
Vayase a perseguir monas en alguna taberna y no vuelva a menos que 
venga colocado con su hermano el del ANIS


----------



## VOTIN (26 May 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> A mi tambien me da esa sensacion, ahora como he mostrado el contrato por delante y deja bien claro que es un deposito al 6%, solo queda decir que es falso y que me han estafado para no quedar mal.
> 
> Ya he explicado por que excepcionalmente esa señora ha ofrecido ese deposito a una serie de buenos clientes que tiene (entre ellos mi padre), y me ha comentado que aparte de los que ha mantenido, solo ha añadido 3 clientes nuevos, yo uno de ellos. Acaso es nuevo que una sucursal haga una oferta mejor que la oficial del banco o caja? estamos hartos de ver esto aqui.



Vamos a ver,si te enteras o no
EL DUEÑO DEL BANCO ES BOTIN&CIA,¿eso lo entiendes,no?
NO ME CREO QUE AUTORICE ESA OPERACION POR QUE PERDERIAN DINERO
y mas con el euribor al 1,6 y dando hipotecas al euribor+0,4
Yo creo que la "dire" va a colocar "tu dinero" en valores y te enviara el interes
trimestral a tu cuenta ASOCIADA,
Luego con el tiempo ya se vera lo que pasa con el PRINCIPAL.

NADA,mañana cuando te acerques a una sucursal te enteraras=nos enteraremos si existe o no el deposito IPF,o el dinero lo utiliza la AGENTE para
jugar en bolsa y mandarte los intereses luego.


----------



## Geld (26 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vamos a ver,si te enteras o no
> EL DUEÑO DEL BANCO ES BOTIN&CIA,¿eso lo entiendes,no?
> NO ME CREO QUE AUTORICE ESA OPERACION POR QUE PERDERIAN DINERO
> y mas con el euribor al 1,6 y dando hipotecas al euribor+0,4
> ...



Hallo _F_otin







_F_otin se atusa la pelambrera


----------



## VOTIN (26 May 2009)

Geld dijo:


> Hallo _F_otin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder,prefiero al PUTINRERE que a la maricona nazi esta que es ABURRIDA hasta el extremo con su rollo o letania sobre los judios....................................
y como no sabe argumentar dos palabras juntas pues pega a diestro y siniestro fotos o videos casposos
GEL LAS PASTILLAS,LAS PASTILLAS que se te pasa el ARROZ


----------



## Mikado (26 May 2009)

Joder Halfredico, mañana vete al Santander pide un estracto de cuentas... sino consigues localizarlos 36K directo a la guardia civil y al cuello de la "directora" y si lo consigues mandaselo por burofax a alguno del foro y acabamos el circo.


----------



## sopelmar (26 May 2009)

bullish consensus dijo:


> tamos contigo halfredico, no dejaremos que te estafen asi como asi.
> numero de deposito please.



si cogen a la tiparraka esta y se hace un juicio rapido , aqui me tienes para acudir como testigo presencial del timo


----------



## Buster (26 May 2009)

Votin: Yo también te doy unos consejos "de gratis total":

1.- No rompas el silencio si no es para mejorarlo.

2.- Es mejor estar callado y parecer tonto que abrir la boca y demostrarlo.

Y añado que decir "lo siento, me he equivocado" no provoca cáncer, así que puedes estar tranquilo y decirlo sin preocupaciones.


----------



## Elputodirector (26 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo entiendo que con 4,8 MM de eur se pueda presionar...............a entidades
> en BB,pero no a entidades en AA
> pero que por 36000 putos euros el BANCO se baje los calzones........
> ...................NO ME LO CREO------------------------------
> por cierto que cojones dices??? al de 4,5 MM le das por el deposito 0,15%??? y al otro si le pagas el EURIBOR A UN MES O CASI EL 0,8?????TUS HUEVOS PELIGRAN



La IPF de 4 millones y pico al Euribor mes menos 0.15
La de 1.8 millones al 0.80%



Halfredico dijo:


> A mi tambien me da esa sensacion, ahora como he mostrado el contrato por delante y deja bien claro que es un deposito al 6%, solo queda decir que es falso y que me han estafado para no quedar mal.
> 
> Ya he explicado por que excepcionalmente esa señora ha ofrecido ese deposito a una serie de buenos clientes que tiene (entre ellos mi padre), y me ha comentado que aparte de los que ha mantenido, solo ha añadido 3 clientes nuevos, yo uno de ellos. Acaso es nuevo que una sucursal haga una oferta mejor que la oficial del banco o caja? estamos hartos de ver esto aqui.



Si lo dices por mi Halfredico, yo no digo que sea falso. Digo que no es estandard.


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (26 May 2009)

Halfredico, yo cumplo mis promesas. Has puesto copia del contrato. Así que presto, arqueo las piernas y me predispongo a recibir la patada en los huevos.

Eso sí, no veo nada claro el tema. Con lo que me guardo la potestad de poder devolverte el ostión, actualizado a la fecha en que te des cuenta que la susodicha te la ha endiñado, bien endiñada hasta el escroto!!

Ala! majete! Procede, que ya he cerrado los ojos!!


----------



## VOTIN (26 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Votin: Yo también te doy unos consejos "de gratis total":
> 
> 1.- No rompas el silencio si no es para mejorarlo.
> 
> ...



Estoy desesperado por decirle a HANGELICO ,..LOS SIENTO....ERES EL PUTO
CRACK DE LAS FINANZAS Y NOSOTROS UNOS CAPULLOS,PONMELA PARA
QUE TE LA CHUPE AMO


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Votin: Yo también te doy unos consejos "de gratis total":
> 
> 1.- No rompas el silencio si no es para mejorarlo.
> 
> ...




Coño...lo que hay que leer...

Y tú, Bustero, ¿Por qué no te aplicas tus consejos? Tampoco da cancer sabes...


----------



## bullish consensus (26 May 2009)

halfredico eres un crack abriendo hilos, este lleva camino de ser un clasico que se estudie en los master de las TIC amen de los cursos que de el Cava.


----------



## Mancini (26 May 2009)

Elputodirector dijo:


> La IPF de 4 millones y pico al Euribor mes menos 0.15
> La de 1.8 millones al 0.80%



No estoy muy puesto en cantidades tan altas, pero no es muy poco un 0.80%, para eso no es mejor hasta Letras del Tesoro?


----------



## VOTIN (26 May 2009)

Esta mañana he hablado con un director del GRUPO SANTA,segun el no es posible y le
suena todo muy raro,pero al ser un agente financiero ,NO UNA OFICINA ,es posible que
puedan llevar una contabilidad B,porque tienen otras atribuciones y mas libertad para
hacer operaciones.
Pero todo esto SE VE cuando HANGELICO ponga su EXTRACTO bancario..........
veremos LA LUZ.........................


----------



## Elputodirector (26 May 2009)

Mancini dijo:


> No estoy muy puesto en cantidades tan altas, pero no es muy poco un 0.80%, para eso no es mejor hasta Letras del Tesoro?



Se trata de una relacion de caracter institucional. El tipo exacto es eur mes menos 0,30%. Efectivamente esta por debajo de mercado.

Te en cuenta tambien que las letras son a un año y este deposito es mensual. La alternativa serian los REPOs pero en este caso no se plantean.


----------



## Elputodirector (26 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esta mañana he hablado con un director del GRUPO SANTA,segun el no es posible y le
> suena todo muy raro,pero al ser un agente financiero ,NO UNA OFICINA ,es posible que
> puedan llevar una contabilidad B,porque tienen otras atribuciones y mas libertad para
> hacer operaciones.
> ...




Pepe el del Popular.


----------



## VOTIN (26 May 2009)

La dire compra pagares de RUIZ MATEOS al 8% y vende IPF al 6%
NEGOCIO REDONDO,..........


----------



## bullish consensus (26 May 2009)

aqui una instantanea de la "dire" haciendo las gestiones pertinentes con el dinero de Halfredico. NO hay como una gestion activa y dinamica hostias.


----------



## VOTIN (26 May 2009)

Hangelico es un "Destroza vidas" con todo el que se junta le arruina
primero fue con su amigo chori del Corte Ingles,saltaron todas las alarmas y fueron a buscar su cabeza,ahora es con la DIRE,medio Santa la va a poner en "BUSCA Y CAPTURA"
cuando se enteren que se hace pasar por DIRECTORA de OFICINA
y el estara disfrutando su nueva vida...................


----------



## VOTIN (26 May 2009)

El padre de HALFREDICO le va a pegar una paliza y lo echara de casa...............


----------



## VOTIN (26 May 2009)

LOCALIZADA LA NUEVA OFICINA BANCARIA DE LA DIRE,DONDE INGRESO EL DINERO DE
HALFREDICO


----------



## Mancini (26 May 2009)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Se trata de una relacion de caracter institucional. El tipo exacto es eur mes menos 0,30%. Efectivamente esta por debajo de mercado.
> 
> Te en cuenta tambien que las letras son a un año y este deposito es mensual. La alternativa serian los REPOs pero en este caso no se plantean.



Ya me queda algo más claro.


----------



## euriborfree (26 May 2009)

Sin entrar en valoraciones personales, ya que algunos de los aqui participantes os teneis en "muy alta estima unos a otros", me quedaria con algunas ideas.

-Halfredico ha presentado un contrato, tal y como prometio.
-Algunos foreros cuyo trabajo esta relacionado con la banca han manifestado sus dudas sobre dicho contrato, no son para tomarlas a broma, no seria el primer caso de fraude de un agente que realiza operaciones sin autorizacion de la entidad, incluso aunque lleve 10 años trabajando y sea la pera limonera, no seria el primer caso.

-Halfredico, te proponen que enseñes el numero de contrato, de nada sirve que lo enseñes, no podemos comprobarlo, y si alguno de los presentes trabaja en 'el santa', podra acceder a toda tu ficha de cliente (nombre, dni, esas cosillas que a nadie importan ;-) )

-Halfredico, te proponen que te vayas a una oficina del Santa y pidas un listado de todos tus contratos y que compruebes la veracidad del deposito, y que es un deposito y no fondo, asi como sus condiciones, si yo fuera tu me lo plantearia seriamente, simplemente "por si acaso", esto es como los cuernos, el ultimo en enterarse es el agraciado. Esto si que te lo aconsejo.

Obviamente es tu dinero y puedes decidir confiar ciegamente en esa persona o plantearte la posibilidad de que haya "algo mas".

La gran suerte de "Pepe el del Popular" fue que todos le consideraban alguien de confianza en quien confiar sus ahorros, antaño hacia los papeles con su propia maquina de escribir, ahora una impresora y un logo incrustado con el potochop pueden hacer milagros. Mientras tanto se puede tirar un año ofreciendo el 6% a media Sevilla, hasta mayo del proximo año no se destaparia el tema y de aqui a entonces puede levantar el vuelo con un pastizal.

Comprobar es gratis, lamentarse dentro de un año no.


----------



## manusan (26 May 2009)

Un dato determinante sería saber si le halfredico le entregó el dinero en mano a la señora en cuestión, no he visto que se aclarara este punto.


----------



## eldomin (26 May 2009)

Quien tendra el dinero de este pobre chaval???

Montemos una huegal burbujil, para que se lo devuelvan

huelga yaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## VOTIN (26 May 2009)

Esta todo dicho,solo queda que Halfredico nos diga que esta todo bien , que el es el
mas listo y ponga fin a este hilo de amor entre su directora y sus billetes de 500


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 May 2009)

manusan dijo:


> Un dato determinante sería saber si le halfredico le entregó el dinero en mano a la señora en cuestión, no he visto que se aclarara este punto.



...ni tampoco aclaró si fue a cambio de otros "favores"...En la foto del contrato hay muchas zonas ocultas...


----------



## Buster (26 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ...ni tampoco aclaró si fue a cambio de otros "favores"...En la foto del contrato hay muchas zonas ocultas...



Ya me estoy imaginando que dentro de nada aparecerá un promotor avispado que organice una feria relacionada con el dichoso contrato: Paaaaaasen y veaaaaaaaaan el increíble contrato al 6%.

La mujer barbuda y el forzudo se van a quedar sin trabajo.


----------



## VOTIN (26 May 2009)

Es hora de enterrar este hilo,todos conocemos el final de la historia y no debemos
ahondar en el dolor.....................


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Es hora de enterrar este hilo,todos conocemos el final de la historia y no debemos
> ahondar en el dolor.....................



¿Y te podemos pedir que te metas en la caja? 

Sería todo un detalle con el foro....


----------



## VOTIN (26 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Y te podemos pedir que te metas en la caja?
> 
> Sería todo un detalle con el foro....



Por favor,le requiere una señora en el monstruador del hilo del oro,desea comprar bragas y algo de oro......corre,corrre que se va
pillala,pillala que son por lo menos 7 euros de comision........
perrito....................


----------



## sopelmar (27 May 2009)

manusan dijo:


> Un dato determinante sería saber si le halfredico le entregó el dinero en mano a la señora en cuestión, no he visto que se aclarara este punto.



tambien se a saltao el capitulo de ir al banco a recuperar la pasta , toda en billetes grandes , hoy los bancos te ponen mil excusas tontas , que el furgon blindao hoy precisamente llega tarde que necesitas el consentimiento del padre y cosas asi yo fui el primero en pedirle una foto de recuerdo para tener de fondo de escritorio


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 May 2009)

a mi me parece que HAY ALGO MUY RARO...

nadie es tan idiota para inventarse un contrato y subirlo al foro...

damos por hecho que usted no es de los de maddof, banif o lehman...

y que el SAN controla a su peña:
El Banco Santander denuncia por estafa y falsificación al ex empleado de Toro (Zamora) implicado en un desfalco - 567722 - 29/05/08 - EcoDiario.es - EcoDiario


y que los empleados tienen su %...


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 May 2009)

pero tu caso creo que puede ser este no? 3 meses al 1% y el ultimo al 6%, porque habran bajado.... pero igual anda al 2% TAE... 
NO HE VISTO EL *TAE* en ningun sitio, lo tienes por ahi a mano?

Mañana pregunto a un "hamijo" que tengo... a Carlos el de la sucursal...

La otra opcion es que lo sepa y nos lo oculte 





> Banco Santander está comercializando hasta el 24 de octubre de 2008 su Depósito Confianza + Plus, un producto a 12 meses de plazo con liquidación trimestral de intereses en la cuenta asociada.
> 
> Este depósito requiere de un importe mínimo de 3.000 euros, y a partir de este monto, permite imposiciones en multiplos de 500 euros.
> 
> ...




Depósito Confianza + Plus de Banco Santander


----------



## VOTIN (27 May 2009)

Asi se han quedao los depositos de HALFREDICO tras ser devueltos..........o envueltos


----------



## VOTIN (27 May 2009)

FIN DEL HILO


----------



## sopelmar (28 May 2009)

¿ya esta? esto es el final de la peli , pues que mal tengo el cuenco de palomitas a medio acabar , voy donde el taquillero a decirle *que me devuelva el dinero* de la entrada 


*aprovecho el tiron de audiencia que tiene alfredico para postear mi caso ¿ bajada de pantalones de mi caja de toda la vida BBK? * 


haber ahora fuera bromas , me lleve la nomina los recibos del agua luz adsl gim hacienda , me lo lleve todo solo tengo la cuenta abierta para pagar al casero via on line y asi no hacer cola a primeros de mes que es de escandalo las colas de la bbk , pues bien estos miserables de la BBK me han mandao tres cartas este mes de mayo para abrir un deposito de 3000 euros en cta vivienda ( seca tambien) esas cartitas que si son de extractos te cobran 20 centimos con la excusa de salvar arboles ellos las mandan por triplicao y resultan mas molestas que la publicidad del buzoneo , bueno pues eso que pregunto yo ¿ esto no es bajarse los pantalones ? es que no entienden que no quiero nada con ellos, como se lo tengo que decir


----------



## puntodecontrol (28 May 2009)

sopelmar dijo:


> ¿ya esta? esto es el final de la peli , pues que mal tengo el cuenco de palomitas a medio acabar , voy donde el taquillero a decirle *que me devuelva el dinero* de la entrada
> 
> 
> *aprovecho el tiron de audiencia que tiene alfredico para postear mi caso ¿ bajada de pantalones de mi caja de toda la vida BBK? *
> ...



jajajaja, esa carta tb me ha venido a mi, yo aun tengo la cuenta x "la roja" y sus descuentos, ke sino la cancelaba, ke les den a esos ladrones


----------



## Halfredico (28 May 2009)

Votin, no eres mas tonto porque el cordon umbilical no se te enredo al cuello al nacer. Te he puesto fotos del contrato bien especificado el interes y las condiciones, que mas quieres, me grabo en video yendo a recoger los intereses? Y encima escribes mensajes haciendo ver que has acabado conmigo... seras imbecil, te he dado un puñetazo en toda la jeta y estas intentando hacer ver que me has dado tu con la cara en el puño?

Deja de hacer el ridiculo, maldito envidioso de mierda.


----------



## jolu (28 May 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> Votin, no eres mas tonto porque el cordon umbilical no se te enredo al cuello al nacer. Te he puesto fotos del contrato bien especificado el interes y las condiciones, que mas quieres, me grabo en video yendo a recoger los intereses? Y encima escribes mensajes haciendo ver que has acabado conmigo... seras imbecil, te he dado un puñetazo en toda la jeta y estas intentando hacer ver que me has dado tu con la cara en el puño?
> 
> Deja de hacer el ridiculo, maldito envidioso de mierda.



Yo no digo que mientas,pues no tengo datos para ello,pero ¿Por que no te acercas a una sucursal distinta y compruebas que todo esta correcto?.
Lo digo por tu tranquilidad, y por cerrar este hilo.


----------



## sopelmar (28 May 2009)

*cerrar el hilo * estas loco , pero si los jueves no hechan nada entretenido en la tele , alfredico has dado pruebas en papel pero *queremos ver ese video de la directora entrandote a saco y bajandose las bragas o bajandote los pantalones* 

puntodecontrol 
el verano pasao pique me sobraba pasta y meti 3000 euros durante tres meses porque me daban un pendriver que venia en una cajita metalica mas chula que la ostia , me gusto mas la caja que el aparatejo luego en el foro me entere que costaba 10 euros , pues los cabrones de ellos me tubieron 25 min de reloj esperando en pleno mes de junio con un dia de playa del copon porque me lo tenia que dar un empleado de esos que estan en despachos individuales y claro estaba ocupao estafando a otro incauto que cabreo pille tenia que haberle metido el pendriver por el culo y haberme llevao la caja que la uso mucho para meter monedas para el peaje el carro del super o la taquilla del gim 

el dia que fui a anular la *visa titanio * fue la ostia tambien, no tenia ni unas tijeras para cortar la tarjeta , al final la tiro a la papelera toda estrujada pero le pregunte pero la has anulado bien no haber si va a coger el que limpia y se va con ella de compras por ahi , por cierto ese dia les deje caer que me habian dejao de pasar los intereses mensuales de la cta vivienda ( que era ya de 4 ceros) y me solto un cuento chino de que *les obligaban el banco de españa a hacerlo asi *y hasta año nuevo ya no me ingresaron ni un centimo , ni avisar ni ostias pues como no me gusto el dinero volo tambien antes de carnaval 

gracias Halfredico por darme unos cuantos mensajes gratis pa contar mis batallas en tu primitime de maxima audiencia


----------



## PROFETA8888 (28 May 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> Votin, no eres mas tonto porque el cordon umbilical no se te enredo al cuello al nacer. Te he puesto fotos del contrato bien especificado el interes y las condiciones, que mas quieres, me grabo en video yendo a recoger los intereses? Y encima escribes mensajes haciendo ver que has acabado conmigo... seras imbecil, te he dado un puñetazo en toda la jeta y estas intentando hacer ver que me has dado tu con la cara en el puño?
> 
> Deja de hacer el ridiculo, maldito envidioso de mierda.



Hermano Halfredico,el Hermano VOTIN habla con lengua sabia ,debes mirar
en tu interior ,fuera de tu furia para encontrar la FUERZA......o por lo menos
para asegurarte de que todavia tienes la cartera detras de los huevos.
Luego vuelve al Hilo para iluminar a estos falsos testigos que dicen no creer
en la verdad del Señor

Hermanos!!!!!!!!!!!arrepentios!!!!!
Halfredico no hinca el pico.


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 May 2009)

intereses mensuales en cuenta vivienda de bbk? que dices sopelmar


----------



## sopelmar (29 May 2009)

en el año 2007me estaban dando 18 euros cada mes ( abri la cta en marzo) es mas abri la cta porque lei en un foro a un paisano que estaba muy contento por esto mismo por eso me anime y no mentia asi fue durante algo mas de un año y yo mas contento que unas castañuelas pero llego el torrido verano y estallo las subprime USA 
el mes de septiembre dejaron de pagar intereses , yo no movi ficha hasta ultimos de noviembre que me acerque a una oficina a preguntar el porque de la morosidad de la caja que no pagaba los intereses del deposito , creo que lo comente aqui en el foro que el mismo director de la caja de larrabasterra ( barrio de sopelana) puso cara de idiota y de asombro e hizo unas llamadas a la central de bilbao para haber si habia cambios en este producto de la caja tras colgar el telefono me explico que eran ordenes de madrid del banco de españa yo flipe de como podia ser mas ignorante que yo en productos bancarios de todas formas es poco creible que de madrid puedan interferir en el funcionamiento de una caja vasca mandada por el pnv , en fin que me quede sin la rentita que era una alegria y hay empezo el fin de nuestra relacion que empezo en el año 91 (17 años) ahora a cuchillo con ellos por ruines

en el 2009 no se como ira el tema porque en cuanto cobre los intereses de todo el año 2008 el 25 de enero del 2009 el dinero escapo de alli por ruines , ahora tengo el problema de hacienda pero ya me han comentao que solo revisan los depositos el 31 de diciembre o sea que hasta noviembre o asi no me ocupare del tema de reintegrar el dinero 

haber sino e tirao el documento original del deposito bbk donde dice que los intereses se cobraran mensualmente sacare una foto para ponerla a los* foreros de poca fe *, pero a mi creerme no me hagais como a Halfredico 

por cierto hoy me a llegao otra carta de* esas de salvar los arboles *, que si quiero me hacen el seguro del coche este verano vamos que tengo que dar de comer al empleado de liberty seguros y al de la bbk para un mismo producto que puedo hacer via www o telefono sin intermediarios

ah me lanzan de gancho que tendria una rebaja de *hasta un 10%* por ser un cliente especial 

cada vez estoy mas convencido que nos infravaloran y se rien de nosotros a la vez que manejan a su antojo nuestros ahorros ganados con sudor


----------



## PROFETA8888 (29 May 2009)

sopelmar dijo:


> en el año 2007me estaban dando 18 euros cada mes ( abri la cta en marzo) y yo mas contento que unas castañuelas
> en el 2008 paso lo mismo hasta el mes de septiembre , yo no movi ficha hasta noviembre que me acerque a una oficina a preguntar el porque de la morosidad de la caja que no pagaba los intereses del deposito , creo que lo comente aqui en el foro que el mismo director de la caja de larrabasterra ( barrio de sopelana) puso cara de idiota y de asombro y yo flipe de como podia ser mas ignorante que yo en productos bancarios .
> 
> en el 2009 no se como ira el tema porque en cuanto cobre los intereses de todo el año 08 el 25 de enero el dinero escapo de alli por ruines , ahora tengo el problema de hacienda pero ya me han comentao que solo revisan los depositos el 31 de diciembre o sea que hasta noviembre o asi no me ocupare del tema de reintegrar el dinero
> ...



No,si a Halfredico le creemos...............pero no a PEPE EL DEL POPULAR que
ha vuelto y ahora es un travesti DIRECTORA............


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 May 2009)

a mi nunca me pagaron mis centimos de la cta vivienda mensualmente!! que hiosjputas


lo de salvar arboles? ya vera cuando le dejen de cobrar ese 1 euro al mes.... porque contrata lo de internet.... luego le llegará publicidad igualmente (mira lo que le interesa a la bbkk la ecologia)


----------



## fros (29 May 2009)

Llamar "pelotazo" a un 6% anual me parece un pelín exagerado. Un pelotazo es comprar por dos y vender por quince.

Pero bueno, viendo la mierda que dan los bancos se puede entender...


----------



## Buster (29 May 2009)

Para pelotazo el de Iniesta al Chelsea.


----------



## manusan (29 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Para pelotazo el de Iniesta al Chelsea.



shhhh calla loco, que te van a poner a parir !! hay un hilo de un resentido al que no le ha sentado nada bien el triplete:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/113308-felicidades-barcelona-campeona.html

Respecto al pelotazo, por supuesto que en estos tiempos el 6% se puede considerar pelotazo.

Por cierto (para que este hilo no muera que ha resultado ser muy divertido) se ha aclarado si halfredico dio la pasta a Pepe en su casa o en el banco?


----------



## Halfredico (29 May 2009)

Atencion hamijos, cuando acabeis de leer esto seguramente ya nada sera igual en vuestras vidas, y muchos tendreis que que adelantar dos paginas para llegar al final del tema. Os cuento la increible historia del deposito al 6%.

Como bien os decia, esta señorita llevaba 10 años trabajando para mi padre sin ningun problema. El caso es que tras tener algun problema con el director de zona, le han quitado la licencia y supuestamente se iba a trabajar a otro banco (agente colaborador). Llamo a un 902 para saber la situacion de mi deposito, y tras dar mi DNI no aparece nada, doy el numero de cuenta y sigue sin aparecer nada. Tras esto me mosqueo y decido ir al dia siguiente a la sucursal de la cual depende esta "franquiciada".

Llego a la sucursal y pongo delante del subdirector el contrato. Nada mas verlo me dice "por ti no tengo lastima, porque tienes el sello del santander, pero por la "agente" si, esto es una ESTAFA en toda regla". Le da los papeles al director, el director se los envia al director de zona, y este queda de acuerdo conmigo en ponerse en contacto el lunes. A todo esto el chico que me atiende (subdirector de la sucursal) me aconseja localizar a la tia y recuperar mi dinero.

Me voy a la sucursal donde supuestamente la tia iba a irse a trabajr (tras perder la licencia de la sucursal donde trabajaba y despues de que fuera la cajera de mi padre durante 10 años), echo un vistazo a la sucursal y veo que la tia no esta alli, asi que opto por llamarla y tras cogermelo me dice "vente para X". Voy para alla y le planteo el tema, se me pone a llorar y me dice que yo mi dinero lo iba a tener cada 3 meses como habiamos hablado, yo me cago en dios y le digo que quiero los billetes YA, y que me cuente donde tiene mi dinero. Rompe a llorar y me dice que le han retirado la licencia y que tenia que ajustar unos balances (y los ha ajustado con mi dinero). Le digo que el lunes quiero mi diinero a primera hora, si no pondre la denuncia pertinente.

RESUMEN: La tia pierde la licencia de agente colaborador, tiene que ajustar unos balances y no tiene pasta, ese mismo dia llega mi padre para informarse sobre cuanto dan unos depositos, y la tia ve el cielo abierto ante la llegada de dinero fresco. Le ofrece un deposito al 6% y lo redacta de tal forma que yo no puedo rechazarlo (logicamente sin saber que ya no tiene licencia). Hacemos el contrato, llamo al santander para saber si el contrato consta en la central, el contrato no consta. Voy a la sucursal de la cual depende la agente colaboradora, y al ver el contrato el subdirector se lleva las manos a la cabeza y me dice "esto es muy grave, esto tiene carcel. A esta agente le retiraron la licencia, se le retiraron los sellos, pero se ve que te ha sellado con un sello que se ha guardado". Le envian fotocopia de mi contrato al director de zona (ha quedado en ponerse en contacto conmigo el lunes). Me voy directamente a por la tia a recuperar mi pasta, nada mas verme se pone a temblar y me explica todo, me dice que si quiero que me lleve su coche, que ella no me ha fallado, pues me iba a devolver todo el dinero (intereses incluidos). Le digo que el lunes a primera hora quiero mi dinero (billete tras billete), y si no lo tiene me voy directamente a un juzgado a poner una denuncia. 

He ido directamente a una sucursal de Cajasol, ya que tengo una muy buena relacion con el director, le he puesto por delante el contrato y se ha asustado, me ha dicho literalmente que ni se atreve a decir el tipo de delito que es ese. Me ha comentado que recupere mi dinero el lunes, y tras recuperarlo (y aunque no lo haga) que me vaya directo a poner una denuncia a la tia y otra directa la banco, ya qeu cuando yo hice el contrato con ella en la sucursal todavia estaba el cartel y el cajero automatico, y yo no tengo culpa de que el banco no le haya retitrado todos los sellos. Me ha dicho que mi dinero es mas facilmente recuperable mediante el banco, ya que la tia si es insolvente... que yo no tengo la culpa de que al banco se le haya padado por lo alto un sello, y ese sello esta plasmado sobre el contrato, asi que el santander debe responder ante ese contrato.

En fin, un culebron que va para largo y que va para ser mitico en este foro.


----------



## Elputodirector (29 May 2009)

Ahora si que no me creo nada. Salvo que salga publicado en los proximos dias. No me lo creo.


----------



## Halfredico (29 May 2009)

Putodirector, estas en tu derecho de no creerte nada, de hecho yo soy muy cuidadoso con estos temas y todavia no me lo creo. Logicamente he quedado con la tia en que me devuelve mi dinero el lunes sin que ella sepa que el director de zona sabe ya el tema y que hay fotocopias del contrato rodando ya por ahi. Espero que el lunes tenga mi dinero, ya que si el lunes se entera que esta perdida, puede que opte por tomarselo a la cara dura y no me devuelva mi dinero. De todas formas voy a denunciar, a ella y al banco.


----------



## Halfredico (30 May 2009)

Segun lo que suceda el lunes, me pondre en contacto con abogados, periodicos, cadenas de tv, etc.. a ver si se interesan por mi caso.


----------



## Elputodirector (30 May 2009)

ok........................


----------



## eldomin (30 May 2009)

a quien se le ocurre darle el dinero a alguien en tu casa
Huele fatal


----------



## jolu (30 May 2009)

Yo te deseo que recuperes el dinero...y te perdono la ma**da que me debes.
Aún así lo veo todo un poco raro.


----------



## Halfredico (30 May 2009)

Por cierto, la señora esta embarazada de 7 meses, pero es una señora respetable (ya me entendeis). Alguna sugerencia.


----------



## euriborfree (30 May 2009)

Si todo es cierto, mi enhorabuena 

mi enhorabuena por haber hecho caso a las sugerencias que te hacia todo el mundo aqui de comprobar el deposito a pesar de que se habia llegado al cuasi-abucheo.

Te deseo la mejor suerte para recuperar el dinero.

Oye, y si todo esto es mentira, mejor, ha sido mas entretenido que ver Telecirco , al menos te habras echado unas risas a nuestra costa.

Y si es verdad, lo dicho, suerte compañero!


----------



## -H- (30 May 2009)

-H- dijo:


> A mi se me ha desencajado la mandibula de risa leyendo el hilo, Halfredico hombre no firmes eso que te la van a clavar
> No digas que no te avisamos



Pero mira que eres tonto chaval, a ver si espabilas y te enteras, porque te lo avisamos pero bien avisado, con los actuales tipos de interes un deposito al 6% en un banco como el Santander es ridiculo, a ver cuando te enteras de que nadie da los duros a cuatro pesetas, de momento has perdido un montón de tiempo y esperemos que no pierdas dinero

A ver si esto te sirve para despertar y enterarte de que va la economía, cualquier interés superior al del BCe corresponde a un riesgo superior y en tu caso al ser el interes muy superior el riesgo de que la tipa no te pague es muy superior

Eso si con tus tonterias los demás nos hemos reido hasta desencajar la mandibula, este hilo hay que pasarlo al oficial de Owneds, de los más gordos que se hayan visto nunca


----------



## -H- (30 May 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> Al final la cosa se demoro hasta hoy. Podeis ir pasando de uno en uno para recibir vuestro churrazo en la cara. Votin por ser el mas insistente sera quien se lleve la lefada en la boca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y encima de tonto prepotente


----------



## -H- (30 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> CAPULLO,
> Me jode que un BANCO engañe a nadie,pero mas a una persona que puede
> haber sudado sangre para ahorrar ese dinero,que ademas es seguro de su padre,que por mayor puede tener disculpa.....
> PERO MAS ME JODE QUE UNA TIA PUTA SE GASTE EL DINERO DE NADIE
> ...





VOTIN dijo:


> Pero de que hablas,??te da un 6% y ni siquiera te obliga a abrir una cuenta??
> y encima mandan el dinero de los intereses a otro banco???
> TU ALUCINAS VECINA,ESTE ROLLO ES LA POLLA
> TU LO QUE VAS A HACER CAPULLO ES IRTE MAÑANA A UNA SUCURSAL CON
> ...




LA verdad que el Votin después de le agradezcan sus desvelos en este hilo por Halfredico, bien merecia que Halfredico le invite a cenar cuando recupere su dinero, pues yo vi que era un timo desde el principio, pero alguien que no tiene interés en mis consejos no se los repito
Cada día que amanece el número de tontos crece


----------



## Halfredico (30 May 2009)

-H- dijo:


> Y encima de tonto prepotente




jijijijiji


----------



## Halfredico (30 May 2009)

-H- dijo:


> LA verdad que el Votin después de le agradezcan sus desvelos en este hilo por Halfredico, bien merecia que Halfredico le invite a cenar cuando recupere su dinero, pues yo vi que era un timo desde el principio, pero alguien que no tiene interés en mis consejos no se los repito
> Cada día que amanece el número de tontos crece



Pero con velas, si no, no vale.


----------



## sopelmar (30 May 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> a mi nunca me pagaron mis centimos de la cta vivienda mensualmente!! que hiosjputas
> 
> 
> lo de salvar arboles? ya vera cuando le dejen de cobrar ese 1 euro al mes.... porque contrata lo de internet.... luego le llegará publicidad igualmente (mira lo que le interesa a la bbkk la ecologia)



27/01/2007 LIQ. DE INT.HASTA 28.01.07 28/01/2007 *11,23 *
9.011,23 
27/02/2007 LIQ. DE INT.HASTA 28.02.07 28/02/2007 *11,23 *
9.022,46 
27/03/2007 LIQ. DE INT.HASTA 28.03.07 28/03/2007 *11,19 * 
9.033,65 
27/04/2007 LIQ. DE INT.HASTA 28.04.07 28/04/2007 *12,46 *
9.046,11 

01/05/2007 OP.NET intereses 01/05/2007 -46,11 
9.000,00 
25/05/2007 LIQ. DE INT.HASTA 28.05.07 28/05/2007 *12,01 *
9.012,01 
27/06/2007 LIQ. DE INT.HASTA 28.06.07 28/06/2007 *12,42 * 
9.024,43 
01/07/2007 OP.NET Int 01/07/2007 -24,43 
9.000,00 
27/07/2007 LIQ. DE INT.HASTA 28.07.07 28/07/2007 *12,01 * 
9.012,01 
27/08/2007 LIQ. DE INT.HASTA 28.08.07 28/08/2007 *12,42 *
9.024,43 
27/09/2007 LIQ. DE INT.HASTA 28.09.07 28/09/2007 *12,45 * 
9.036,88 
27/10/2007 LIQ. DE INT.HASTA 28.10.07 28/10/2007 *11,68 *
9.048,56 
19/12/2007 COMISION MANTENIMIENTO 19/12/2007 -8,00 
9.040,56 
19/12/2007 COND.COMISION MANTENIMIEN 19/12/2007 8,00 
9.048,56 

*10/01/2008 LIQ. DE INT.HASTA 31.12.07 31/12/2007 32,69 *
15.081,25 
25/06/2008 COMISION MANTENIM.CUENTA 25/06/2008 -8,00 
15.073,25 
25/06/2008 CONDONACION C.MANTENIM. 25/06/2008 8,00 
15.081,25 


dije septiembre pero me equivoque me pagaron intereses mensuales hasta octubre , y dije 18 euros pero eran 12 perdonar este fallo de memoria , les di noviembre para que se pusieran al dia y en las fechas navideñas como seguian sin pagar fui a la caja y me contaron que los del banco de españa les habian parao los pies que basta ya de regalar intereses tan altos 

y me da pena mira tu porque era una gente que pagaba regular sin retrasos me tubo contento durante un año pero empezaron con guarradas como lo de no condonar el mantenimiento de las cuentas y les mande al carajo , eso si mantengo la cuenta abierta para pagar a mi casero sin esperar la cola de primeros de mes

en el 2007 me pagaron los atrasos el 10 de enero 2008
pero es que en el 2008 no me dieron ni un centimo en todo el año y encima me pagaron el 25 de enero de 2009 , cada vez mas tarde , casi un mes de retraso "vencimiento anual " año bbk= 13meses¿?

sobre la demagogia de lo de salvar los arboles , a estos no se les encoge el corazon por nada y menos aun por un arbol 


http://www.deia.com/es/impresa/2008/07/08/bizkaia/herrialdeak/481379.php


sin mas no quiero quitar protagonismo al verdadero autor de este hilo


----------



## sopelmar (30 May 2009)

Halfredico eres un buenazo , yo si soy tu si que aparece el caso en las noticias , pero en la seccion de violencia de genero , aunque claro eran los ahorros de tu padre , vamos que mucho sudor note ha costao


----------



## -H- (30 May 2009)

sopelmar dijo:


> Halfredico eres un buenazo , yo si soy tu si que aparece el caso en las noticias , pero en la seccion de violencia de genero , aunque claro eran los ahorros de tu padre , vamos que mucho sudor note ha costao



Un pardillo es lo que es, pero miraa Haldredico, me voy a enrollar contigo y te voy a explicar como salir del lio, y abre bien tus ojitos y tu atención pardillo, que no tengo la paciencia de Votin para repetirtelo 50 veces
Como periodista profesional te digo:
1) Nada de aparecer en las noticias bajo ningún concepto
2) *Exige *que te pongan en contacto con el departamento de comunicación del Santander, no hables con más subdirectores de sucursales o jefes de zona, que te pongan con el jefe de comunicación
3) Le dices que según tu abogado el caso está ganado si o si, al aparecer el sello del Santander y estar operativo el cajero etc... 
4) Le dices que al estas sellado por el Santander quieres que el Santander responda por la pasta más intereses en un nuevo contrato
5)Le dices que si no responde ahora mismo vas a coger la "Guía de medios de comunicación" y llamar uno a uno a todos los medios de comunicación de España a explicar que el Santander no responde de las estafas de sus agentes y que además les vas a dar el titular: "X la del Santander"
6) Le dices que convocarás una rueda de prensa donde presentarás un blog de internet tipo Santandermeestafo.com donde pondrás toda la información del caso 
7) Le dices que esto causará al Santander un daño de imagen mucho mayor de 50.000 euros
8) Todo esto se lo dices muy educadamente y amenazando lo mínimo posible
9) Con los intereses primeros que recibas no te olvides de comprarle una monedilla de oro al Votin y otra a mí
10) Por supuesto le dices que si te sueltan la pasta estás dispuesto a firmar un documento según el cual te callarás como una puta y no driás nada a la prensa

Como profesional te puedo asegurar que si haces esto con un mínimo de inteligencia, diplomacia y diciendo las cosas sin decirlas del todo, lo más probable es que recuperes tu pasta e intereses, pero tienes que empezar a actuar como una persona madura, reflexiva e inteligente, no con esta prepotencia y creer saberlo todo. Como jodas a Don Emilio con la prensa vas a tardar en ver tu pasta si la ves, usalo como amenaza, no gastes esa bala


----------



## Mikado (30 May 2009)

Como curiosidad:

El tema de cuadrar balance, ¿que significa? ¿que la pasta esta en el saco de Botin en el santander o en el saco de la pajarraca que te ha estafado?

Espero sinceramente que recuperes la pasta...

PD : 10 años, persona totalmente honesta, trabajadora.....zassss clavada de 36K, espero que hayas pillado la moraleja...no te fies ni de tu padre "Half"


----------



## bullish consensus (30 May 2009)

a ver si va a ser esta
GUARRA EMBARAZADA Madrid España


----------



## azkunaveteya (30 May 2009)

joder, no he podido resistirme....


----------



## fros (30 May 2009)

*Bancos y cajas colocan a sus clientes las preferentes como simples depósitos*

A pesar de las llamadas a la transparencia, las entidades financieras no explican con detalle las características y riesgos de las denominadas acciones preferentes. Es más, según ha constatado este diario, *bancos y cajas venden este producto a sus clientes como si fueran simples depósitos*. Los inversores se pueden encontrar que, tras una elevada rentabilidad inicial, aparezcan las pérdidas, que no puedan vender las acciones cuando quieran, que la entidad las amortice cuando le convenga y que además el Fondo de Garantía no las cubre en caso de quiebra.


La necesidad de las entidades financieras de reforzar su solvencia ha acelerado la emisión de títulos preferentes, un instrumento que antes se utilizaba en mucha menor cuantía y enfocado a inversores institucionales. 

Bancos y cajas ven cómo sus clientes acogen con entusiasmo estos productos por su alta rentabilidad, y cumplen así sus expectativas de engrosar sus recursos propios y obtener liquidez extra. 

Pero no todas las partes ganan en esta historia. Los pequeños inversores se ven acosados por sus sucursales bancarias para que suscriban un producto que le venden como alternativa a los depósitos a plazo, cuyo atractivo ha bajado a medida que los tipos de interés se desplomaban. 

El problema es que en esta colocación a particulares las entidades financieras omiten los riesgos de este producto, mucho más complejo que una simple imposición a plazo, entre los que se encuentra la de cosechar pérdidas. 

La emisión de títulos preferentes refuerza la solvencia de la entidad (medida como Tier I), y es el medio más rápido para mejorar los recursos propios. Las ampliaciones de capital, que tan sólo podrían hacer los bancos, tienen otros inconvenientes. Por un lado, hay que explicar al mercado las razones que han llevado a la entidad a apelar a la captación de fondos privados, lo que suele terminar con una caída de la cotización del banco. 

Por otro lado, la fuerte competencia por las ampliaciones realizadas en la banca internacional no asegura el éxito completo de la operación, que además se alarga durante semanas.

Por todo ello, el supervisor ve con buenos ojos esta proliferación de preferentes, que en los últimos meses han inundado el mercado con unos 7.000 millones de euros


Bancos y cajas colocan a sus clientes las preferentes como simples depósitos - 1289371 - 30/05/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es


----------



## Nasti di Plasti (30 May 2009)

Warren dijo:


> estoy flipando en colores...
> 
> _"RESUMEN: La tia pierde la licencia de agente colaborador, tiene que ajustar unos balances y no tiene pasta, ese mismo dia llega mi padre para informarse sobre cuanto dan unos depositos, y la tia ve el cielo abierto ante la llegada de dinero fresco. *Le ofrece un deposito al 6% y lo redacta de tal forma que yo no puedo rechazarlo. *_
> 
> ...



*Halfredico se está quedando de todos.*

Obviamente no puede existir semejante gilipollas en la vida real ¡pensadlo un poco! Es completamente imposible que exista un especimen tan lelo como se autorretrata.

¡Es pura pose!


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (30 May 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> Por cierto, la señora esta embarazada de 7 meses, pero es una señora respetable (ya me entendeis). Alguna sugerencia.



Puedes preguntar en forocoches. Pero te aviso, te van a pedir fotos.


----------



## euriborfree (31 May 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> Por cierto, la señora esta embarazada de 7 meses, pero es una señora respetable (ya me entendeis). Alguna sugerencia.




Informala de que no tendra que desprenderse de su bebe cuando nazca, informale "sutilmente" de que en la prision tiene guarderia.


----------



## Subastero (31 May 2009)

Halfredico, ojalá recuperes tu dinero y eso, pero creo que le debes una comida de huevos empezando por el perineo, de abajo a arriba a Votin.


----------



## Ozymandias (31 May 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> Me banearon un tiempo y todavia no se por que.


----------



## manusan (2 Jun 2009)

Sigue siendo un hilo entretenido pero todo sigue siendo la mar de extraño, así que si en primera instancia advertimos a halfredico de la ESTAFA (no hay que ser un lince), ahora mi opinión es que *Halfredico se ha inventado toda esta historia*, es imposible que alguien sea tan inútil (discúlpame chico).

De todas formas la historia forma una gran trilogía:

cap 1 "halfredico con la pasta en el bolsillico"

cap 2 "halfredico y la embarazada despiadada"

cap 3 "la venganza de halfredico"
 
Lo de trilogía por ahora claro....


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (3 Jun 2009)

Veo posible que haya sido un troll, pero ha quedado muy bien desarrollado, y francamente entretenido.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Jun 2009)

No se si creérmelo....pero timos mucho más burdos se han visto...

Coñooooo....y todo esto por un puto 6% !!!!!

Y espera que Votino aparezca por el hilo...va a ser apoteósico...


----------



## luismarple (3 Jun 2009)

Bueno!! como cojones acaba la puta historia?? me acabo de comer las 14 páginas y esto no termina de solucionarse!! queremos el desenlace ya!!!!


----------



## Halfredico (3 Jun 2009)

Os cuento, el lunes la tia me pidio por favor que le diera un par de dias para conseguirme el dinero, le di de plazo hasta hoy, y hoy me ha llegado con 24.000 euros, me ha dicho que los 12.000 restantes me los paga mañana, porque en el banco no tenian mas dinero en ese momento. El banco por su parte (el director de zona) esta deseando que la tia me pague y que esto quede aqui (es la impresion que me da). La tia por su parte esta acojonadisima con que yo denuncie a ella o al banco y a salir en los periodicos, me ha dicho que mañana cuando me entregue el resto quiere hacerlo con un abogado, me ha dicho que ella esta dispuesta a firmar que me paga hasta los intereses al cabo del año, pero que a cambio yo tengo que firmar que no tomare medidas ni contra ella ni contra el banco. Le he dicho que yo estoy en mi derecho de reclamarle al banco que responda ante eso, y me ha dicho que lo deje por favor, que me va a pagar los intereses y que esto quede aqui, lo cual me hace suponer que el banco esta tambien acojonado con que yo pueda tomar medidas en el tema.

Que deberia hacer, firmo ese documento cuando me entregue mañana los 12.000 euros restantes y con la clausula de que al cabo del año me paga los intereses devengados de ese contrato falso? recojo el dinero y voy a metersela al banco?


----------



## -H- (3 Jun 2009)

Pilla la pasta, pilla los intereses y olvidate de todo


----------



## Elputodirector (3 Jun 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> Os cuento, el lunes la tia me pidio por favor que le diera un par de dias para conseguirme el dinero, le di de plazo hasta hoy, y hoy me ha llegado con 24.000 euros, me ha dicho que los 12.000 restantes me los paga mañana, porque en el banco no tenian mas dinero en ese momento. El banco por su parte (el director de zona) esta deseando que la tia me pague y que esto quede aqui (es la impresion que me da). La tia por su parte esta acojonadisima con que yo denuncie a ella o al banco y a salir en los periodicos, me ha dicho que mañana cuando me entregue el resto quiere hacerlo con un abogado, me ha dicho que ella esta dispuesta a firmar que me paga hasta los intereses al cabo del año, pero que a cambio yo tengo que firmar que no tomare medidas ni contra ella ni contra el banco. Le he dicho que yo estoy en mi derecho de reclamarle al banco que responda ante eso, y me ha dicho que lo deje por favor, que me va a pagar los intereses y que esto quede aqui, lo cual me hace suponer que el banco esta tambien acojonado con que yo pueda tomar medidas en el tema.
> 
> Que deberia hacer, firmo ese documento cuando me entregue mañana los 12.000 euros restantes y con la clausula de que al cabo del año me paga los intereses devengados de ese contrato falso? recojo el dinero y voy a metersela al banco?



Eso no es "exactamente" cierto. Solo en el caso de que ella sea apoderada de la entidad, y que sus poderes sean "bastantes" para obligar a la entidad en los terminos que habeis/habiais acordado, tendras posibilidad de ir contra el banco.

En otras circunstancias sera dificil.


----------



## Halfredico (3 Jun 2009)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Eso no es "exactamente" cierto. Solo en el caso de que ella sea apoderada de la entidad, y que sus poderes sean "bastantes" para obligar a la entidad en los terminos que habeis/habiais acordado, tendras posibilidad de ir contra el banco.
> 
> En otras circunstancias sera dificil.



Algo de responsabilidad tendra el banco en que una tia sin licencia este operando en la entidad con el luminoso del banco en la fachada y firmando un documento con un sello oficial del banco (que o bien no le han retirado, o se ha escondido o ha hecho una copia en una imprenta). Me mosquea bastante el especial interes que tiene el director de zona en que la tia me devuelva todo y que esto se quede aqui.

Por cierto, al ser un documento ilegal, hasta que punto tiene validez que la tia se comprometa ante un abogado a devolverme los intereses al cabo del año?


----------



## Elputodirector (3 Jun 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> Algo de responsabilidad tendra el banco en que una tia sin licencia este operando en la entidad con el luminoso del banco en la fachada y firmando un documento con un sello oficial del banco (que o bien no le han retirado, o se ha escondido o ha hecho una copia en una imprenta). Me mosquea bastante el especial interes que tiene el director de zona en que la tia me devuelva todo y que esto se quede aqui.
> 
> Por cierto, al ser un documento ilegal, hasta que punto tiene validez que la tia se comprometa ante un abogado a devolverme los intereses al cabo del año?



Los sellos se hacen con la punta. Tener un sello no prueba nada.

Es complejo que un director de zona intervenga en un negocio de 36.000 euros.


----------



## Halfredico (3 Jun 2009)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Los sellos se hacen con la punta. Tener un sello no prueba nada.
> 
> Es complejo que un director de zona intervenga en un negocio de 36.000 euros.



Si tener un sello oficial de un banco no prueba nada, que coño da la oficialidad a un documento? Ve con un sello de un banco a que te hagan una copia, a ver si te la hacen.

El otro dia hablando con el director de otra sucursal referente a esto me comenta "yo se lo tengo dicho a todos mis empleados, que los sellos no los quiero ver encima de la mesa, que esten guardaditos en el cajon siempre".


----------



## Halfredico (3 Jun 2009)

Por cierto, deberia modificar el titulo y ponerle "pelotazo, 9% a un año"? como me va a dar los intereses al cabo del año y ahora con mi dinero voy a meterlo en un deposito a un 3%, el montante total de los intereses es ese.

En este caso deberia Votin comerme los huevos doblemente?


----------



## -H- (3 Jun 2009)

-H- dijo:


> 8) Todo esto se lo dices muy educadamente y amenazando lo mínimo posible



¿os apostais algo que este tio es tan pardillo que por bullanguero le dan una patada en el culo?
¡Que personal! dediquese usted a invertir y crear riqueza en lugar de tanto pelotazo


----------



## manusan (3 Jun 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> Por cierto, deberia modificar el titulo y ponerle "pelotazo, 9% a un año"? como me va a dar los intereses al cabo del año y ahora con mi dinero voy a meterlo en un deposito a un 3%, el montante total de los intereses es ese.
> 
> En este caso deberia Votin comerme los huevos doblemente?





Si quieres tengo un nº de lotería premiado de esta semana, el premio es de 60.000 euros, pero no puedo ir al banco a ingresarlo, me cambias los 36.000 por el número premiado? (te ofrezco un pelotazo!).

Dime algo


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (3 Jun 2009)

UN PRIVILEGIADO dijo:


> Halfredico, yo cumplo mis promesas. Has puesto copia del contrato. Así que presto, arqueo las piernas y me predispongo a recibir la patada en los huevos.
> 
> Eso sí, no veo nada claro el tema. Con lo que me guardo la potestad de poder devolverte el ostión, actualizado a la fecha en que te des cuenta que la susodicha te la ha endiñado, bien endiñada hasta el escroto!!
> 
> Ala! majete! Procede, que ya he cerrado los ojos!!



Me autocito.

Hago uso de mi potestad. Ve poniendo el careto, que te va a caer un ostión que se te va a hacer más largo que el campo de fútbol de Oliver y Benji. 

Puede que sólo seas un troll. Si no, no sé si recuperarás todo el dinero, pero espero que todo ésto te haya servido para algo!!!!


----------



## euriborfree (3 Jun 2009)

Yo me cuidaria mucho de firmarle ningun documento a la pajara esa, pasaria de escuchar la palabreria de su abogado y no lo firmaria.

Tu no tienes necesidad de firmar ese documento, la necesidad la tiene ella, tu con presentarte en comisaria lo tienes arreglado.


----------



## ELTIOLAVARA (3 Jun 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> Por cierto, deberia modificar el titulo y ponerle "pelotazo, 9% a un año"? como me va a dar los intereses al cabo del año y ahora con mi dinero voy a meterlo en un deposito a un 3%, el montante total de los intereses es ese.
> 
> En este caso deberia Votin comerme los huevos doblemente?



Mira,mequetrefe.....los directores de banco doblan la cerviz cuando paso y a los monos como tu los uso para que me la sacudan despues de mear,porque me suelen molestar las dos ultimas gotitas en el pantalon....................
Dicho esto y habiendote ya saludado desagradecido paso a tirarte de las orejas por BURRO.
Tendras suerte si no acabas en la carcel o en el juzgado por gilipollas
no aprovechas los buenos consejos que recibes de muchos foreros(ESPECIAL H)
1º.Sal de este asunto ya
2º.Coge tu dinero y corre,no cojas los intereses de los 36000 O TE ARREPENTIRAS
3º-Vete a un NOTARIO y que te compulse unas fotocopias de los documentos
que tendras que devolverle a la pajara ,LOS CUALES TE PEDIRA PARA PROTERGERSE DE SU DELITO(LOS PAPELES DEL DEPOSITO BURRO)
4ºNo le firmes ningun papel A NADIE
5ºSI COGES LOS INTERESES ESTAS DENTRO DE UN POSIBLE DELITO DE CHANTAJE....GILIPOLLAS-------
6ºNo sabes a que, ni a cuanta gente le ha hecho lo mismo que a ti,ni si hay mas gente detras ,ni cuanto dinero,ni nada sobre este rollo.......TEN CUIDADO

1 Art. 171 CP: "2. Si alguien exigiere de otro una cantidad o recompensa bajo la amenaza de revelar o difundir hechos referentes a su vida privada o relaciones familiares que no sean públicamente conocidos y puedan afectar a su fama, crédito o interés, será castigado con la pena de prisión de dos a cuatro años, si ha conseguido la entrega de todo o parte de lo exigido, y con la de seis meses a dos años, si no lo consiguiere".

Cuando el hecho de que se trate, consista en revelar o denunciar la comisión de un delito, que no esté sancionado con pena de prisión superior a dos años, se permite que el Ministerio Fiscal pueda (por facultad o discrecionalidad) abstenerse de perseguir ese hecho, para facilitar el castigo de la amenaza, sancionado con mayor pena.

7º.Vete al peo macabeo,eres carne de carcel.


----------



## ELTIOLAVARA (4 Jun 2009)

¿que FORERO ESTA DURMIENDO soñando con su 9%??????





...........Y PIENSA EL PERRO DE HALFREDICO ¿SI LOS DEMAS PUEDEN POR QUE YO NO????????????


----------



## ELTIOLAVARA (4 Jun 2009)

DIRECTORA BANCO SANTA ATENDIENDO,POR FAVOR ESPERE


----------



## ELTIOLAVARA (4 Jun 2009)

Halfredico hijo,piensante cuando te vayas de vacaciones a la sombra ,que piensas contestar a tus compañeros de rayas cuando te pregunten:
¿Y tu tragas o escupes?¿estas virgen?¿te depilas el ojete o vas pelon?


----------



## Elputodirector (4 Jun 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> Si tener un sello oficial de un banco no prueba nada, que coño da la oficialidad a un documento? Ve con un sello de un banco a que te hagan una copia, a ver si te la hacen.
> 
> El otro dia hablando con el director de otra sucursal referente a esto me comenta "yo se lo tengo dicho a todos mis empleados, que los sellos no los quiero ver encima de la mesa, que esten guardaditos en el cajon siempre".



La oficialidad la da que el firmante tenga poder "bastante" (y lamento la cacofonia).

Respecto a lo de no tener los sellos por la mesa, eso lo decimos todos, pero porque al final si alguien estafa con un sello falso, auqnue ganes el pleito, tienes que meterte en lios y es un coñazo.



Halfredico dijo:


> Por cierto, deberia modificar el titulo y ponerle "pelotazo, 9% a un año"? como me va a dar los intereses al cabo del año y ahora con mi dinero voy a meterlo en un deposito a un 3%, el montante total de los intereses es ese.
> 
> En este caso deberia Votin comerme los huevos doblemente?



Partiendo de que no me creo casi nada de la historia, y de que me puedo equivocar, si que te puedo anticipar que el que te den los intereses del deposito, al 6, un año y sin depositarlo no te lo crees ni tu. Coño, si se la han metido a los de Madoff hasta el tuetano, a que aspiras tu.



ELTIOLAVARA dijo:


> Mira,mequetrefe.....los directores de banco doblan la cerviz cuando paso y a los monos como tu los uso para que me la sacudan despues de mear,porque me suelen molestar las dos ultimas gotitas en el pantalon....................
> Dicho esto y habiendote ya saludado desagradecido paso a tirarte de las orejas por BURRO.
> Tendras suerte si no acabas en la carcel o en el juzgado por gilipollas
> no aprovechas los buenos consejos que recibes de muchos foreros(ESPECIAL H)
> ...



No te lo crees ni tu.


----------



## ELTIOLAVARA (4 Jun 2009)

Elputodirector dijo:


> La oficialidad la da que el firmante tenga poder "bastante" (y lamento la cacofonia).
> 
> Respecto a lo de no tener los sellos por la mesa, eso lo decimos todos, pero porque al final si alguien estafa con un sello falso, auqnue ganes el pleito, tienes que meterte en lios y es un coñazo.
> 
> ...



compulsar
tr. Examinar dos o más documentos, cotejándolos o comparándolos entre sí.
der. Legalizar la copia de un documento oficial certificando su coincidencia con el original copiado:

Siento mucho que te tengas por aludido por lo de "doblar la cerviz" pero ello es algo muy normal en vuestro negocio,pajes de la realeza,palanganeros y demas siervos han "doblado la cerviz" tradicionalmente y mas modernamente los bancarios aunque en el negocio bancario es bien cierto lo de "tanto tienes ,tanto vales" 
Al igual que miran por encima del hombro al pobre doblan la cerviz ante quien
les da de comer.............si no no vales como DIRE


----------



## Elputodirector (4 Jun 2009)

ELTIOLAVARA dijo:


> compulsar
> tr. Examinar dos o más documentos, cotejándolos o comparándolos entre sí.
> der. Legalizar la copia de un documento oficial certificando su coincidencia con el original copiado:
> 
> ...



Y que te va a compulsar si el firmante no obliga a la compañia. Llevale a compulsar el menu del dia, no te jode.

Se dobla menos la cerviz de lo que tu crees, y sobre todo, no se dobla la cerviz con paletos, por mucha pasta que tengan.


----------



## ELTIOLAVARA (4 Jun 2009)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Y que te va a compulsar si el firmante no obliga a la compañia. Llevale a compulsar el menu del dia, no te jode.
> 
> Se dobla menos la cerviz de lo que tu crees, y sobre todo, no se dobla la cerviz con paletos, por mucha pasta que tengan.



Los documentos originales de la estafa, es logico que para que la pajara le devuelva los 12000 eur el POLLINO a su vez le devuelva la copia original de la
poliza que tiene en su poder ,los papeleh que ha puesto en el hilo,lo entiendee

Pero para quedarse con una copia valida ante un juez ,en caso de litigio, basta con presentarsela a un notario que te la compulse y ya esta YA TIENE
OTRO ORIGINAL.
Si le devuelve la copia del contrato que tiene y firma UN DOCUMENTO para cobrar INTERESES ILICITOS esta REALIZANDO UN CHANTAJE ,por que si tiene
un abogado lista la pajara puede emplumar al POLLINO
No podra nunca demostrar con documentos la presunta estafa ,Y A SU VEZ QUEDA PILLADO POR LOS HUEVOS EL POLLINO


----------



## Elputodirector (4 Jun 2009)

ELTIOLAVARA dijo:


> Los documentos originales de la estafa, es logico que para que la pajara le devuelva los 12000 eur el POLLINO a su vez le devuelva la copia original de la
> poliza que tiene en su poder ,los papeleh que ha puesto en el hilo,lo entiendee
> 
> Pero para quedarse con una copia valida ante un juez ,en caso de litigio, basta con presentarsela a un notario que te la compulse y ya esta YA TIENE
> ...



Sigue soñando.


----------



## ELTIOLAVARA (4 Jun 2009)

Estimados foreros/as,tengo por MP noticias sobre Halfredico.......................

Segun parece esta mañana,la chica no pudo devolverle los 12000.......
visto lo visto Half monto en colera y se proponia denunciarla a la G.Civil
El padre intento detenerlo y calmarlo.......pero no pudo,ya en la puertas de
la comandancia tuvieron una discusion......................................

PADRE--Detente hijo,no puedes hacerlo..........

HALF--Como que no?esa pajara tendra lo que merece 

P-Pero tiene un hijo por nacer.......................

H-No me importa,nacera entre rejas......

P-Hijo para,tengo que contarte algo importante.........,ese dinero era para el niño,he montado la trama para poder darle el dinero sin que tu te enteres,pero
eres demasiado listo,no contaba con tu sagacidad financiera.La verdad siempre fuiste un burro para las matematicas ,no me explico como lo descubriste.

H--..QUIERES,QUIERES DECIR QUE,QUE,QUE.....??????

P-Si,somos amantes desde hace diez años,ese niño es tu hermano......ese
dinero le hubiera servido a tu hermanastro para sus primeros pañales .......

Devuelta a casa de su madrastra lloran entrebrazados los tres(menos la madre de Half que mira con la cara verde a los tres y a la barriga)

H-Padre,tenias que habermelo contado antes........

P-¿POR QUE?

H-Porque nunca sabremos si seras el padre o el abuelo de la criatura ............................
Un muchacho con pinta de inmigrante negro pasea ansioso alrededor de la 
casa,mientras ella le sonrie con sus blancos dientes desde los visillos, el saluda sonriente con las manos en los bolsillos.....KUNTA KINTE 

Que mas da,que mas da


----------



## Burbujólogo (8 Jun 2009)

Jodeeerrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!

Hacía tiempo que no me quedaba tan pillado con un hilo del foro. Este Halfredico es la bomba!!! En estos momentos ya da igual si la historia es verdad. Si lo es, a este pájaro lo que le mola es el walking on the wild side y su aporte de documentos es puro periodismo de investigación, y no las mierdas de pseudodocurrealidad que se lleva últimamente por la tele. Si no es verdad, este tio es un artista del thriller de intriga, sin que nadie le haya pillado en un paso en falso flagrante.


A la expectativa de las novedades de mañana me voy a recuperar posts de Halfredico. Ha nacido un héroe....


----------



## jens (9 Jun 2009)

¿Pero cómo es que esto aún no ha salido en los papeleh, por Dios?


----------



## bullish consensus (9 Jun 2009)

joder, pero todavia estais con esto? halfredico va camino de convertirse el una divinidad del troleo. todo se resolvera cuando en la fecha del vencimiento nos hagas copia del devengo de interese en la cuenta corriente


----------



## tiogilito888 (9 Jun 2009)

Pero...¿al final se probó la consanguinidad por linea colateral de Halfredico con el nasciturus?.::


----------



## Wolfpack (10 Jun 2009)

jajajajjaja en mi vida ignoraría a alguien como votin
¡qué partida de culo con el hilo!


----------



## manusan (10 Jun 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Pero...¿al final se probó la consanguinidad por linea colateral de Halfredico con el nasciturus?.::



Todo fue un bulo, según me han revelado mis fuentes, el padre de halfredico y la directora urdieron ese plan (con embarazo ficticio incluido) para chorrearle la pasta al susodicho.

Curiosamente el padre de halfredico (Sr. Pepe), regresó hace poco de México después de muchos años sin saber de el. 

Aqui el padre entregando un cheque el día del cumple de halfredico:


----------



## Halfredico (11 Jun 2009)

Os cuento las nuevas novedades. El viernes pasado estuvimos en un abogado (elegido por los dos) para finiquitar el tema. La tia se presenta sin dinero y me dice que por favor le de unos dias, que ella me firma un documento redactado por el abogado por el cual ella se compromete a pagarmelo como maximo el proximo jueves (hoy) y que por los daños ocasionados se compromete a pagarme los intereses de ese 6%, a cambio yo me comprometo a no tomar ninguna medida legal hasta que expire el plazo (hoy). Hoy la llamo y tiene el tlfno apagado, al rato me ha llamado el abogado y me ha comentado que tras varias llamadas ha conseguido hablar con el marido, y el marido le ha comentado que ha tenido una subida de tension y tiene riesgo de aborto. Yo le he dicho al abogado que me importa una mierda el riesgo que corra, y que no me creo nada, que como mañana no este mi dinero (el marido lo puede llevar, aunque creo que no lo va a hacer porque no debe saber nada), le voy a poner la denuncia y voy a acudir a todos los medios de comunicacion (es a lo que mas miedo tiene). El abogado ha estado en todo momento de acuerdo conmigo, y me ha dicho que si de aqui a mañana no soluciona nada, quedamos los dos y ya tomamos las medidas que haya que tomar.


----------



## ELTIOLAVARA (12 Jun 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> Os cuento las nuevas novedades. El viernes pasado estuvimos en un abogado (elegido por los dos) para finiquitar el tema. La tia se presenta sin dinero y me dice que por favor le de unos dias, que ella me firma un documento redactado por el abogado por el cual ella se compromete a pagarmelo como maximo el proximo jueves (hoy) y que por los daños ocasionados se compromete a pagarme los intereses de ese 6%, a cambio yo me comprometo a no tomar ninguna medida legal hasta que expire el plazo (hoy). Hoy la llamo y tiene el tlfno apagado, al rato me ha llamado el abogado y me ha comentado que tras varias llamadas ha conseguido hablar con el marido, y el marido le ha comentado que ha tenido una subida de tension y tiene riesgo de aborto. Yo le he dicho al abogado que me importa una mierda el riesgo que corra, y que no me creo nada, que como mañana no este mi dinero (el marido lo puede llevar, aunque creo que no lo va a hacer porque no debe saber nada), le voy a poner la denuncia y voy a acudir a todos los medios de comunicacion (es a lo que mas miedo tiene). El abogado ha estado en todo momento de acuerdo conmigo, y me ha dicho que si de aqui a mañana no soluciona nada, quedamos los dos y ya tomamos las medidas que haya que tomar.



Hay Halfredico!!!!,pero que tonto,pero que tonto eres..................
ya te ha levantado la pajara 12000 euros,que sera lo que perderas............
al entregarte 24000 y querer devolverte el resto legalmente y que tu le
reconozcas la deuda por escrito YA NO HAY ESTAFA,sino una deuda pendiente
de pago......................la cual no es perseguible por lo penal sino por lo civil,

Cuanto mas tardes en denunciar y mas negocies pierdes la via penal.........
por ejemplo
SITUACION A
Una pareja de mozos entrega una tele en un domicilio,el comprador no paga la
tele y expulsa a los repartidores del domicio(quedandose la tele)
RESULTADO...estafa denunciable via penal al dia siguiente POR ESTAFA
SITUACION B,
La pareja entrega la tele y dice que se pasara a pagar ,por tal y tal al dia siguiente,luego no se pasa......................AL PASAR UNOS DIAS y el comprador reconocer la deuda ,pero no paga,NO ES DENUNCIABLE POR LO PENAL POR ESTAFA............SE PIERDE LA VIA PENAL y solo queda la civil.

Sin ser abogado,pienso que cuanto mas rapido termines el tema,ANTES COBRARAS,sino lo haces rapido PERDERAS EL DINERO.
La pajara se ha gastado los 12000 para tapar agujeros........Y NO TIENE LAS
PELAS.
Al estar embarazada seguro que la policia NO SE LA JUEGA y si la denuncias,ira a declalar PERO NO LA DETENDRAN Y TU TE JODERAS
VAYA MARRON ,VAYA MARRON....
Veo dificil recuperar los 12000....................
*GAME OVER POLLO!!!!!!*


----------



## ELTIOLAVARA (12 Jun 2009)

Nueva emision de billetes de 12.000 HALFREDICOS............
(llamese asi por los 12000 euros palmados por un forero ...........................)
En la esquina IZQUIERDA observese el busto del insigne forero HALFREDICO,creador de
la idea de la emision de este billete,tras sus incursiones en el mundo financiero se le concedio la EMISION de esta serie limitada de billetes .


----------



## sopelmar (12 Jun 2009)

*"le voy a poner la denuncia y voy a acudir a todos los medios de comunicacion (es a lo que mas miedo tiene)"*

no tienes huevos para sacar esto en el programa de buenafuente 

por cierto a estas alturas del hilo nadie se a llevado una patada en los huevos todabia , aqui en el foro las apuestas son mas sagradas que la palabra de un Notario , haber que va a ser esto :


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Jun 2009)

sopelmar dijo:


> *"le voy a poner la denuncia y voy a acudir a todos los medios de comunicacion (es a lo que mas miedo tiene)"*
> 
> no tienes huevos para sacar esto en el programa de buenafuente
> 
> por cierto a estas alturas del hilo nadie se a llevado una patada en los huevos todabia , aqui en el foro las apuestas son mas sagradas que la palabra de un Notario , haber que va a ser esto :



o en el de AR


----------



## ELTIOLAVARA (12 Jun 2009)

Ya han puesto nombre a este Timo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Jun 2009)

mira bien aqui:


----------



## ELTIOLAVARA (12 Jun 2009)

¿Cuantas veces tendra HALFREDICO que preñar a LA DIRE para recuperar los 12000???
NUEVO CHEQUE HALFREDICO.....por que los hijos tambien pagan


----------



## Elputodirector (12 Jun 2009)

sopelmar dijo:


> *"le voy a poner la denuncia y voy a acudir a todos los medios de comunicacion (es a lo que mas miedo tiene)"*
> 
> no tienes huevos para sacar esto en el programa de buenafuente
> 
> por cierto a estas alturas del hilo nadie se a llevado una patada en los huevos todabia , aqui en el foro las apuestas son mas sagradas que la palabra de un Notario , haber que va a ser esto :




Patadas en los guevos pokas, pero al dicionario, unas kuantas. Puta mierda de frase ke no me deja meter mas faltas.

Haber si hentiendes hesto, hanalfaveto.


----------



## segundaresidencia (12 Jun 2009)

este hilo es lo mejor desde hace muuuucho tiempo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Jun 2009)

y la gente leyendo cosas de la caida de los usa, el default español o el pufo de las elecciones... jeje


----------



## ELTIOLAVARA (12 Jun 2009)

Manolo el del BOMBO,patrocinara la venta de los derechos de este TIMO en el ejtranjero,
Halfredico rompe para exportar el hilo al exterior "NOS VAMOS A FORRAR"-comento a la firma
del contrato con MANOLO,se ignora si le pagara con los nuevos biletes de 12000 Halfredicos


----------



## HaCHa (12 Jun 2009)

Que le jodan el dinero a uno de los nuestros por no hacer ni puto caso al foro no es lo que me alucina: ya ha pasado antes y seguirá pasando. Lo que me alucina es que este tío vaya a ser el primero que además de perder sus cuartos termine yendo a dar con sus huesos en el trullo sin verlo ni comerlo y sin quererle pegar el palo a nadie ni ser un timador. 

Anda que...


----------



## manusan (12 Jun 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> Os cuento las nuevas novedades. El viernes pasado estuvimos en un abogado (elegido por los dos) para finiquitar el tema. La tia se presenta sin dinero y me dice que por favor le de unos dias, *que ella me firma un documento redactado por el abogado por el cual ella se compromete a pagarmelo como maximo el proximo jueves (hoy) y que por los daños ocasionados se compromete a pagarme los intereses de ese 6%, a cambio yo me comprometo a no tomar ninguna medida legal hasta que expire el plazo (hoy)*. Hoy la llamo y tiene el tlfno apagado, al rato me ha llamado el abogado y me ha comentado que tras varias llamadas ha conseguido hablar con el marido, y el marido le ha comentado que ha tenido una subida de tension y tiene riesgo de aborto. Yo le he dicho al abogado que me importa una mierda el riesgo que corra, y que no me creo nada, que como mañana no este mi dinero (el marido lo puede llevar, aunque creo que no lo va a hacer porque no debe saber nada), le voy a poner la denuncia y voy a acudir a todos los medios de comunicacion (es a lo que mas miedo tiene). El abogado ha estado en todo momento de acuerdo conmigo, y me ha dicho que si de aqui a mañana no soluciona nada, quedamos los dos y ya tomamos las medidas que haya que tomar.



Que grande eres Halfredico, cuentas los hechos con extrema naturalidad, pero no aclaras temas fundamentales.

Deduzco, pedazo de alcornoque, que has firmado la hoja que te presento el viernes ese abogado "elegido entre los dos".

Para grandeza de este hilo, te suplico que pongas ese papel. Y si es posible expliques lo de "elegido entre los dos".

Suplico igualmente a Votin/tiolavara que nos detalle la conversación en la que la preñada y halfredico eligieron ese abogado imparcial.


----------



## Elputodirector (12 Jun 2009)

manusan dijo:


> Que grande eres Halfredico, cuentas los hechos con extrema naturalidad, pero no aclaras temas fundamentales.
> 
> Deduzco, pedazo de alcornoque, que has firmado la hoja que te presento el viernes ese abogado "elegido entre los dos".
> 
> ...



Se dice embarazada o en cinta u otro sinonimo, pero no preñada.


----------



## manusan (12 Jun 2009)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Se dice embarazada o en cinta u otro sinonimo, pero no preñada.



preñado2, da.

(Del part. de preñar).

1. adj. Dicho de una mujer, o de una hembra de cualquier especie: Que ha concebido y tiene el feto o la criatura en el vientre.


----------



## embalsamado (12 Jun 2009)

encinta.

(Escrito tojunto y del lat. incincta, desceñida).


1. adj. Dicho de una mujer: preñada.


----------



## Elputodirector (12 Jun 2009)

Es una cuestion de gusto, no semantica.

Es como decir que tu madre se ha roto una pata. Es preferible escribir pierna.

Es como parir.

Cuestion de estilo.


----------



## Mikado (12 Jun 2009)

Halfredico no quiero hacer leña del arbol caido y espero que recuperes la pasta....

Pero ahora mismo tu inversion de 36.000 que iba a ser al 6% y luego segun palabras tuyas se tornaria al 9% (6% de la pajarraca + 3% de un deposito nuevo en otro banco) se ha convertido en un -33.3%, lo cual no deja de ser un buen negocio ya que hay gente que ha perdido mas en la bolsa.

Lo dicho, si todas estas 17 paginas son verdad, no creo que merezca la pena todas las noches en vela que estas pasando....y como diria cualquiera de nuestras madres : Mira que te lo advertí (por la gente del foro con mas conocimientos).


----------



## manusan (12 Jun 2009)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Es una cuestion de gusto, no semantica.
> 
> Es como decir que tu madre se ha roto una pata. Es preferible escribir pierna.
> 
> ...



este hilo da para todo. Pero hombre... te parece buen estilo tu firma?:

"NO PONGO TILDES PORQUE NO ME SALE DEL RABO."


----------



## Elputodirector (12 Jun 2009)

manusan dijo:


> este hilo da para todo. Pero hombre... te parece buen estilo tu firma?:
> 
> "NO PONGO TILDES PORQUE NO ME SALE DEL RABO."



Estilo Bane sto


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Jun 2009)

HaCHa dijo:


> Que le jodan el dinero *a uno de los nuestros* por no hacer ni puto caso al foro no es lo que me alucina: ya ha pasado antes y seguirá pasando. Lo que me alucina es que este tío vaya a ser el primero que además de perder sus cuartos termine yendo a dar con sus huesos en el trullo sin verlo ni comerlo y sin quererle pegar el palo a nadie ni ser un timador.
> 
> Anda que...


----------



## Halfredico (12 Jun 2009)

Nuevo capitulo. Esta mañana me llamo para acudir al abogado, voy y me llega con 1900 euros en metalico y un pagares de 3000 euros de Cajasol. Se ha puesto a llorar diciendome que tiene aprobada la ampliacion de su hipoteca, y que el dinero lo tiene concedido, solo que esta semana ha estado con faringitis la directora y los demas de la sucursal no tienen poderes para darle ese dinero. Me ha dicho que por el hijo que espera que el lunes tiene lo que me falta, y si no puedo cobrar el pagares tambien los 3000 euros, aparte hemos firmado la forma en la que me va a pagar los intereses (2160 euros, toma impuestos ), que va a ser al vencimiento del contrato que firmamos.

Lo dicho, depositazo al 6% + el porcentaje que tenga el deposito nuevo que contrate. Me podeis idolatrar.


----------



## euriborfree (12 Jun 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> Nuevo capitulo. Esta mañana me llamo para acudir al abogado, voy y me llega con 1900 euros en metalico y un pagares de 3000 euros de Cajasol. Se ha puesto a llorar diciendome que tiene aprobada la ampliacion de su hipoteca, y que el dinero lo tiene concedido, solo que esta semana ha estado con faringitis la directora y los demas de la sucursal no tienen poderes para darle ese dinero. Me ha dicho que por el hijo que espera que el lunes tiene lo que me falta, y si no puedo cobrar el pagares tambien los 3000 euros, aparte hemos firmado la forma en la que me va a pagar los intereses (2160 euros, toma impuestos ), que va a ser al vencimiento del contrato que firmamos.
> 
> Lo dicho, depositazo al 6% + el porcentaje que tenga el deposito nuevo que contrate. Me podeis idolatrar.



Quien paga la minuta del abogado?

Respecto a idolatrar, puedes idolatrar a medio foro que te aviso de que era una estafa, creo que hay alguna apuesta por ahi que ha de ser pagada.

Y en los ultimos mensajes tienes algunos consejos de interes y sospecho que puedan tener razon, el tema ya no es "penal" ya solo es una deuda.


----------



## ELTIOLAVARA (13 Jun 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> Nuevo capitulo. Esta mañana me llamo para acudir al abogado, voy y me llega con 1900 euros en metalico y un pagares de 3000 euros de Cajasol. Se ha puesto a llorar diciendome que tiene aprobada la ampliacion de su hipoteca, y que el dinero lo tiene concedido, solo que esta semana ha estado con faringitis la directora y los demas de la sucursal no tienen poderes para darle ese dinero. Me ha dicho que por el hijo que espera que el lunes tiene lo que me falta, y si no puedo cobrar el pagares tambien los 3000 euros, aparte hemos firmado la forma en la que me va a pagar los intereses (2160 euros, toma impuestos ), que va a ser al vencimiento del contrato que firmamos.
> 
> Lo dicho, depositazo al 6% + el porcentaje que tenga el deposito nuevo que contrate. Me podeis idolatrar.



Pero que tonto eres Halburrico,pero que tonto Halburrico
¿Que te juegas que tu no cobras el total de la deuda,por tonto???


----------



## Burbujólogo (13 Jun 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> Nuevo capitulo. Esta mañana me llamo para acudir al abogado, voy y me llega con 1900 euros en metalico y un pagares de 3000 euros de Cajasol. Se ha puesto a llorar diciendome que tiene aprobada la ampliacion de su hipoteca, y que el dinero lo tiene concedido, solo que esta semana ha estado con faringitis la directora y los demas de la sucursal no tienen poderes para darle ese dinero. Me ha dicho que por el hijo que espera que el lunes tiene lo que me falta, y si no puedo cobrar el pagares tambien los 3000 euros, aparte hemos firmado la forma en la que me va a pagar los intereses (2160 euros, toma impuestos ), que va a ser al vencimiento del contrato que firmamos.
> 
> Lo dicho, depositazo al 6% + el porcentaje que tenga el deposito nuevo que contrate. Me podeis idolatrar.



Coño tíos, no sé si os pasa a vosotros, hacía mucho tiempo que lo primero que pensaba al llegar a casa era encender el ordenador para actualizarme sobre un hilo en concreto.

Aquí lo importante ya no es si es un depósito o un fondo de inversión, ni si los intereses son al 9, 6, 3 o a un 1%, si ingresan los interes mensualmente o a la finalización, ni si le dan pagarés o cash..... por no importar, ya no importa si es mentira o es verdad....

Lo verdaderamente importante es que Halfredico ha despertado de nuevo al foro.... Y no lo ha hecho solo... Gracias a Votin, y a otelo, y a bullish consensus, y a sopelmar, y a UN PRIVILEGIADO, y a euriborfree, y El Putodirector , a azkunaveteya, y a tiogilito888, y a Buster ... y, en definitiva, a todos los que están participando en el hilo... Qué coño hace esto en el sub-foro de Bolsa e inversiones alternativas???? ADMINISTRADOR: Muévelo al principal!!!!!!!


PD: Pido la immunidad anti-baneos de por vida para HALFREDICO!!!!!!!!!!

Halfredico, si esto es una trollada, por favor, no nos lo cuentes. Yo soy un clasicón: Si me ponen los cuernos prefiero no saberlo.


----------



## euriborfree (13 Jun 2009)

Burbujólogo dijo:


> Qué coño hace esto en el sub-foro de Bolsa e inversiones alternativas???? ADMINISTRADOR: Muévelo al principal!!!!!!!



Esto solo tiene 2 posibles sitios, o Bolsa e *inversiones alternativas* o bien la guarderia, porque parece una historia poco creible.



Burbujólogo dijo:


> PD: Pido la immunidad anti-baneos de por vida para HALFREDICO!!!!!!!!!!



mandeee?



Burbujólogo dijo:


> Halfredico, si esto es una trollada, por favor, no nos lo cuentes. Yo soy un clasicón: Si me ponen los cuernos prefiero no saberlo.



Si te agachas, cierra los ojos, asi tampoco lo sabras


----------



## VOTIN (13 Jun 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> Nuevo capitulo. Esta mañana me llamo para acudir al abogado, voy y me llega con 1900 euros en metalico y un pagares de 3000 euros de Cajasol. Se ha puesto a llorar diciendome que tiene aprobada la ampliacion de su hipoteca, y que el dinero lo tiene concedido, solo que esta semana ha estado con faringitis la directora y los demas de la sucursal no tienen poderes para darle ese dinero. Me ha dicho que por el hijo que espera que el lunes tiene lo que me falta, y si no puedo cobrar el pagares tambien los 3000 euros, aparte hemos firmado la forma en la que me va a pagar los intereses (2160 euros, toma impuestos ), que va a ser al vencimiento del contrato que firmamos.
> 
> Lo dicho, depositazo al 6% + el porcentaje que tenga el deposito nuevo que contrate. Me podeis idolatrar.



¿Le has devuelto tu copia del contrato de la estafa?


----------



## Halfredico (13 Jun 2009)

Luego os quejais cuando dicen que este foro se nutre de fatalistas y catastrofistas, ha sido decir que voy a recuperar mi pasta, y la afluencia al tema ha bajado a la mitad. No solo eso, es que tengo un deposito al 6% y sin retencion de hacienda, y no solo eso, sino que ahora metere mi pasta en otro deposito y tendre como resultado un 9%.

No me lloreis los pajilleros auriferos, prometo destinar el 18% de esos impuestos que no me va a cobrar el estado a pillaros alguna baratija de esas que las casas que compran oro os pagan al 75% del precio que la comprasteis.


----------



## VOTIN (13 Jun 2009)

Ya,ya......estas en mano de una estafadora y piensas que va a respetar lo que firma???
NI DE LOS PAGARES ME FIARIA YO
Responde,¿¿¿has devuelto tu copia del contrato de estafa???
y con que dinero te va a pagar la preña ese 6%?????con lo que estafe a otros????


----------



## VOTIN (13 Jun 2009)

*halfredico dos veces estafado!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


* burro,burro,burro*


----------



## tiogilito888 (13 Jun 2009)

Las incertidumbre embarga mi pensamiento, y las dudas comienzan a aflorar por doquier:

a) ¿Cómo se elige un abogado por "mutuo acuerdo"?. ¿Del elenco de abogados de reconocido prestigio y nombradía de una ciudad se hace una lista y hay un descarte?. 

¿Se pide un listado de los profesionales en ejercicio al Ilustre Colegio de Abogados y la mediación del Decano en el arbitraje para la elección?.

O quizá, el abogado elegido es el que trabaja en la gestoría del barrio los martes y jueves por la tarde...

Es fácil comprender que eso del abogado elegido por ambos resulta un tanto mosqueante. Tengo claro que no se nos ha dicho toda la verdad.

b) Si tan ufano se mostraba Halfredico con el acuerdo alcanzado tras la intervención del leguleyo...¿por qué no nos muestra el documento con luz y taquígrafos?. Está muy claro que somos los principales valedores de Halfredico y sus más eficaces asesores, tanto en la práctica bancaria, como en la jurídica...si fuera menester.

c) En el sainete han desaparecido dos partícipes:

- El director del Banco Santander...que ha hecho mutis por el foro...y ya le preocupa una mierda el prestigio del banco.

Halfredico inicialmente iba a encular a Botín con la participación de los medios de comunicación...y ahora parece que tan sólo va a hacer una reclamación por vía civil a una persona tras el incumplimiento de los efectos de un contrato entre particulares.

- El padre de Halfredico. Resulta que conoce a la ex-agente desde hace muchos años...y ahora no media entre ambos, ni ayuda a su hijo. Me resulta muy mosqueante que no se implique de forma más activa...

Por todo lo anteriormente expuesto, tengo muy claro que no se nos está omitiendo gran parte de la verdad, en una historia en la que los detalles tienen una importancia extrema.


----------



## tiogilito888 (13 Jun 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> Luego os quejais cuando dicen que este foro se nutre de fatalistas y catastrofistas, ha sido decir que voy a recuperar mi pasta, y la afluencia al tema ha bajado a la mitad. No solo eso, es que tengo un deposito al 6% y sin retencion de hacienda, y no solo eso, sino que ahora metere mi pasta en otro deposito y tendre como resultado un 9%.
> 
> *No me lloreis los pajilleros auriferos, prometo destinar el 18% de esos impuestos que no me va a cobrar el estado a pillaros alguna baratija de esas que las casas que compran oro os pagan al 75% del precio que la comprasteis*.



Su soberbia es infinita, tan sólo equivalente a su necedad. Primero recupere su capital...y nunca se olvide de las noches sin dormir que ha pasado. Lo de recuperar los intereses considero que será toda una quimera.

Y después reconozca con humildad la inestimables ayuda que se le han brindado desde este foro, a una persona como Vd. cuyo nivel de conocimiento financiero y prácticas bancarias es sencillamente paupérrimo.

Agradézcale al alter ego del señor Votin, todas sus intervenciones...ya que si ha recuperado parcialmente su capital es gracias a él. Y no se meta en hacer análisis sobre la idoneidad de la compra de oro, para un mendrugo como usted, el sector le queda grande.


----------



## pachanga (13 Jun 2009)

Ahora sin coña, yo creo que halfredico es un troll y os esta contando una coña marinera. Y si no lo es sencillamente no tiene muchas luces y se merece aprender de los errores. 

Un tonto y su dinero no estan mucho tiempo juntos. Dicho sin acritu.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Jun 2009)

Siento haberle tirado de las orejas a HALFREDICO,pero es que es un niño muy borrico...





me cuesta llevarle por el camino recto,tendre que tener mucha paciencia......





Anda Halfredico pon tu copia del contrato al foro.........


----------



## VOTIN (14 Jun 2009)

*De todas formas dejemos a HALFREDICO EN SU SITIO*


----------



## Canduterio (15 Jun 2009)

Madre mía, ya vamos por el fascículo 18...
¿Falta mucho para la entrega de las tapas de encuadernar? ¿O será una trilogía?


----------



## HaCHa (15 Jun 2009)

Halfredico dijo:


> Luego os quejais cuando dicen que este foro se nutre de fatalistas y catastrofistas, ha sido decir que voy a recuperar mi pasta, y la afluencia al tema ha bajado a la mitad. No solo eso, es que tengo un deposito al 6% y sin retencion de hacienda, y no solo eso, sino que ahora metere mi pasta en otro deposito y tendre como resultado un 9%.
> 
> No me lloreis los pajilleros auriferos, prometo destinar el 18% de esos impuestos que no me va a cobrar el estado a pillaros alguna baratija de esas que las casas que compran oro os pagan al 75% del precio que la comprasteis.



¡Pero mira que eres desgraciao! :

¡Ondia Halfredico, que te van a joder el dinero, haz algo inteligente, cagondiós! ¡Dime que todo esto es mentira y que estás jugando conmigo! ¡Dime que todo era coña o explícame cómo haces para ser tan pollino!


----------



## manusan (15 Jun 2009)

*exigencias a Halfredico*

Halfredico, creo que hablo en nombre de muchos foreros cuando te exijo:

1- pon el papel que firmaste con el abogado de mutuo acuerdo

2 -aclara de una vez si entregaste los 30.000 en mano a la directora "en cinta"

3 -sube una foto de los billetes (sospecho que son fotocopias y a una sola cara)

4 - la mas importante : *pon una foto tuya por favor!*

Si algún forero quiere añadir exigencias (tenemos pleno derecho) atiéndelas, es tu obligación.


----------



## pachanga (15 Jun 2009)

manusan dijo:


> Halfredico, creo que hablo en nombre de muchos foreros cuando te exijo:
> 
> 1- pon el papel que firmaste con el abogado de mutuo acuerdo
> 
> ...



Te has olvidado el certificado de vacunas.


----------



## tiogilito888 (18 Jun 2009)

*¿Dónde debe estar Halfredico?*

¿No les causa desasosiego la incomparecencia de Halfredico?.

- ¿Estará gozando de unos días de solaz y recogimiento con el neonato, tras el alumbramiento de su ya reconocido hermanastro?.

- ¿Estará paladeando los sinsabores de la privación de libertad tras haberse tomado la justicia por su mano y agredir de forma inmisericorde a la embarazada y provocarle un aborto fortuito?.

- ¿Andará por Santo Domingo acompañado de una mulata tras haber cobrado la totalidad del capital y réditos que le adeudaban, buscando inversiones con alto interés en dólares?.

...todo es posible, señores.


----------



## Buster (18 Jun 2009)

tiogilito: Yo sé que eres una persona a la que le gusta aprender así que te informo que después del signo de cerrar interrogación (?) no se pone punto. Y lo mismo con el de exclamación.

Mal: ¿No les causa desasosiego la incomparecencia de Halfredico?.

Bien: ¿No les causa desasosiego la incomparecencia de Halfredico?

Si te fijas los signos de exclamación e interrogación ya llevan el punto, por eso no se pone otro a continuación.


----------



## fros (18 Jun 2009)

Buster dijo:


> tiogilito: Yo sé que eres una persona a la que le gusta aprender así que te informo que después del signo de cerrar interrogación (?) no se pone punto. *Y* lo mismo con el de exclamación.
> 
> Mal: ¿No les causa desasosiego la incomparecencia de Halfredico?.
> 
> ...



Señor Baster, ya sé que usted es una persona que le gusta aprender y no le molestará que le haga una breve apreciación. La Y es una conjunción copulativa y no está bien ponerla después de un punto. 

Ejemplos:

Bien: Pedro y Eva se casan.

Mal: Pedro, y Eva se casan se casan.

Peor: Pedro y Heba se casan. 

A veces ocurre que sabiendo una norma gramatical no caes en ello porque escribes rápido. Otra cosa es que "escrivieras azin"

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## luismarple (18 Jun 2009)

fros dijo:


> Señor Baster, ya sé que usted es una persona que le gusta aprender y no le molestará que le haga una breve apreciación. La Y es una conjunción copulativa y no está bien ponerla después de un punto.
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> ...



Copulativa??? que no se entere Expuro!!!


----------



## Buster (18 Jun 2009)

fros: Acepto encatando la corrección.


----------



## VOTIN (18 Jun 2009)

fros dijo:


> Señor Baster, ya sé que usted es una persona que le gusta aprender y no le molestará que le haga una breve apreciación. La Y es una conjunción copulativa y no está bien ponerla después de un punto.
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> ...



Mejor ;"usted es una persona A LA que le gusta aprender"
Claro que si seguimos ASIN esto no termina nunca..........
CINCO RAZONES PARA VOLVER AL COLEGIO


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (18 Jun 2009)

¡Hijos míos! ¡Me habéis emocionado! :'-)


----------



## tiogilito888 (18 Jun 2009)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¡Hijos míos! ¡Me habéis emocionado! :'-)



Jajajaja, a nuestro admirado Taliván le han salido ínclitos epígonos; los prosélitos son más radicales que el propio maestro.


----------



## Buster (19 Jun 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Jajajaja, a nuestro admirado Taliván le han salido ínclitos epígonos; los prosélitos son más radicales que el propio maestro.



Bueno, bueno, tampoco te pases que luego cuando te cabreas te sale "hijo de puta" como a cualquier hijo de vecina.


----------



## manusan (19 Jun 2009)

*el lado oscuro de halfredico*

Ante la falta de noticias del protagonista de esta linea, se me ha ocurrido poner halfredico en google y encuentro el siguiente comentario y dudas filosóficas en forocoches:

Sobre el noble arte de la lluvia dorada. - Página 2 - ForoCoches

Originalmente Escrito por Halfredico Ver Mensaje

El sexo virtual no me va, dejad al mono y a la paloma tranquilos, que el post no va sobre zoofilia entre iconos.
Yo quiero que me aconseje alguien experto en este tema, no unos pichacortas que juegan con dibujitos.

Otra dudas que tengo:
¿os suele dar la risa cuando le estáis meando encima a la parienta? Es que yo soy de risa fácil y no sé si me daré aguantado, con lo que a lo mejor se ofende la tía a la que le lave el pelo.

Y otra cosa ¿cuando en los anuncios de los periódicos salen prostitutas ofreciendo lluvia dorada que quiere decir? ¿que te mean ellas encima o viceversa? ¿alguno ha pagado para que lo ducharan?


----------



## robergarc (19 Jun 2009)

Buster dijo:


> fros: Acepto encatando la corrección.



Después de dos puntos, querido petulante, se debe escribir en minúscula, salvo que lo que vaya a continuación sea un nombre propio o una cita entrecomillada.


----------



## robergarc (19 Jun 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mejor ;"usted es una persona A LA que le gusta aprender"



Mal, muy mal. Ahí debería usted escribir dos puntos y luego, tras la apertura de comillas, en mayúscula.


----------



## VOTIN (19 Jun 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> Mal, muy mal. Ahí debería usted escribir dos puntos y luego, tras la apertura de comillas, en mayúscula.



Querido esta usted Herrado.......

Cuando se copia un texto o una palabra no se puede distorsionar cambiando
minusculas por mayusculas a capricho.
"usted es una persona A LA que le gusta aprender" asi estaba escrito en el texto
original y asi lo transcribo ,sea una palabra o no.
PARA SABER MAS
http://www.campusred.net/rae/pdf/capitulo_5.pdf
wipipedia
Comillas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Las comillas simples se utilizan para marcar ejemplos en casos en que no resulta apropiado el uso de la cursiva. También se prefiere su uso para presentar el significado de una palabra: El autor dijo: «las comillas ('signos de puntuación utilizados para demarcar niveles distintos en una oración') se usan profusamente en mi obra».
ETC

Menos pedanteria y mas a lo que interesa en el FORO


----------



## euriborfree (21 Jun 2009)

Se echa de menos el desenlace de la historia (real o ficticia da igual)

Halfredico, cuentanos


----------



## euriborfree (15 Jul 2009)

Con motivo de este hilo en el principal http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/119065-pelotazo-9-10-de-interes.html

me gustaria subir este hilo para recordar como le empufaron y que todavia no ha recuperado _el parné_


----------



## Mesientoseguro (16 Jul 2009)

Alguien ha visto el pelotazo de la Nueva Rumasa al 8%.

A parte de los 50.000,-€ que hay que poner. ¿Sabe alguien que otros riesgos se corren?


----------



## VOTIN (16 Jul 2009)

Mesientoseguro dijo:


> Alguien ha visto el pelotazo de la Nueva Rumasa al 8%.
> 
> A parte de los 50.000,-€ que hay que poner. ¿Sabe alguien que otros riesgos se corren?



Si inviertes con preservativo es posible que tengas suerte.
¿Te van las emociones fuertes ,eh tio?


----------



## euriborfree (16 Jul 2009)

Mesientoseguro dijo:


> Alguien ha visto el pelotazo de la Nueva Rumasa al 8%.
> 
> A parte de los 50.000,-€ que hay que poner. ¿Sabe alguien que otros riesgos se corren?



que a lo mejor cobras, y a lo mejor no, lo garantiza la propia empresa, pero nadie garantiza que la empresa no se vaya al peo.

No te cubre nadie, ni el FGD ni la CNMV ni nadie


----------



## euriborfree (7 Sep 2009)

Subimos este hilo con motivo de este nuevo hilo de Halfredico, despues de que nos dejase plantaos en este hilo.


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/124664-os-acordais-de-mi-deposito-hamijos.html

Que este hilo no se olvide, y que cada uno contraste sus palabras en este hilo con sus declaraciones en el nuevo hilo que acaba de abrir


----------



## Vacasagrada (7 Sep 2009)

Con que pelotazo al 6%.... pero mendrugo, a ti no te han dicho que nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas... menudo pelotazo se habran corrido con tus leuros.... pffffff si es que esta este pais lleno de incautos


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (7 Sep 2009)

euriborfree dijo:


> Subimos este hilo con motivo de este nuevo hilo de Halfredico, despues de que nos dejase plantaos en este hilo.
> 
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/124664-os-acordais-de-mi-deposito-hamijos.html
> ...



Leer este hilo de principio a fin es realmente acojonante!!!

Increible como entra el tio en plan ganador, los demas foreros le advierten del riesgo, incluso Votin que es el mas insistente queda como "el malo", y luego al final resulta todo una estafa!

CSI burbuja.info en estado puro!!!

Aqui la noticia de la estafa:

Informativos Canal Sur: 40 vecinos estafados por una entidad colaboradora del Santander


----------



## Salvado_por_los_pelos (7 Sep 2009)

A mi todavía no me ha quedado claro sobre quien hemos de lefar, si sobre halfredico o sobre votín


----------



## marbruck (7 Sep 2009)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Leer este hilo de principio a fin es realmente acojonante!!!
> 
> Increible como entra el tio en plan ganador, los demas foreros le advierten del riesgo, incluso Votin que es el mas insistente queda como "el malo", y luego al final resulta todo una estafa!
> 
> ...



Deberías avisar de SPOILER...


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 Sep 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> joder, no he podido resistirme....






azkunaveteya dijo:


> a mi me parece que HAY ALGO MUY RARO...
> 
> nadie es tan idiota para inventarse un contrato y subirlo al foro...
> 
> ...






azkunaveteya dijo:


> pero tu caso creo que puede ser este no? 3 meses al 1% y el ultimo al 6%, porque habran bajado.... pero igual anda al 2% TAE...
> NO HE VISTO EL *TAE* en ningun sitio, lo tienes por ahi a mano?
> 
> Mañana pregunto a un "hamijo" que tengo... a Carlos el de la sucursal...
> ...





joder, ahora me jode y todo leer que era un timo, debo tener corzaon y todo...


----------



## VOTIN (7 Sep 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> joder, ahora me jode y todo leer que era un timo, debo tener corzaon y todo...



Te estas volviendo blando ,hace algun tiempo que no baneas y se te van
a rebelar los esclavos......


----------



## pep007 (8 Sep 2009)

Sois unos cabrones, porque no me habiais dicho que habia un hilo tan bueno, ahora me he tenido que leer las veinte paginas de golpe, menos mal de maldito usurero...

Mira que habia visto cantidad de ocasiones este hilo pero con este titulo> pelotazo al euribor + 4,5 nunca se me habia ocurrido entrar, mas que nada por la prima de riesgo que comporta...

Bueno este alfredico aparte de tonto es gilipollas, porque despues de quedar como un garrulo, se vanagloria de sus fracasos.

En cuanto a San Votin que sepa que le he puesto en mi altar burbujistico, entre el mesias Tochovista y la virgen Ms Marple. Me recuerda un email que circulaba por la empresa que contaba la historia de un pajarillo que se estaba muriendo de frio y va una vaca y le caga encima y lo salva, el pajarilo como esta contento se pone a cantar y entonces viene un gato y lo salva de la mierda y se lo come. La moraleja era que no todo el que te mande a la mierda es que te quiere mal.

Muchas gracias por su paciencia Votin y comprendo su mala pinya en ocasiones.


----------



## -H- (8 Sep 2009)

-H- dijo:


> ¿os apostais algo que este tio es tan pardillo que por bullanguero le dan una patada en el culo?
> ¡Que personal! dediquese usted a invertir y crear riqueza en lugar de tanto pelotazo



Mira que se lo había explicado como hacerselo y el muy pardillo prepotente pierde la pasta, idiota, gran idiota, si te lo hubieras montado mejor habrías recuperado la pasta de tu pobre padre, que desgracia que te salga un hijo así


----------



## Topo estepario (12 Sep 2009)

jens dijo:


> ¿Pero cómo es que esto aún no ha salido en los papeleh, por Dios?



Jodeeeeer..... ¡esto se avisa hombre! jajajajajaj....


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/64568-ha-salido-en-los-papeleh-34.html#post1996093


----------



## Lastrade (12 Sep 2009)

Felicidades a todos los participantes en este hilo.


----------



## euriborfree (7 May 2010)

Dentro de una semana se conmemora el primer aniversario de tan mitico hilo y hace unos dias Halfredico nos prometio (creo que en la guarderia) actualizar el hilo con el estado actual de la gestion.

Doy por sentado que la presunta embarazada habra tenido ya el baby o a estas alturas la estaran operando del mayor quiste de la historia de la humanidad :XX:

Quedamos a la espera de tus noticias


----------



## inmobiliaria (20 Jun 2012)




----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (21 Jun 2012)

Buster dijo:


> Votin: Yo también te doy unos consejos "de gratis total":
> 
> 1.- No rompas el silencio si no es para mejorarlo.
> 
> ...



Es lo que debiste haber hecho.


----------



## inmobiliaria (21 Jun 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/319543-rumor-jarol-ahlfredico.html


----------



## currito (11 Oct 2012)

joder he perdido un par de horas para leerme este y el otro hilo, pero me he descojonado!


----------



## Algas (27 Nov 2012)

Llego unos pocos años tarde pero ha sido un grandísimo hilo!!

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Ricitos (27 Nov 2012)

Increíble, largo de leer... pero muy buen hilo!! :XX:


----------

